#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  A hillbilly shack in the jungle...

## hillbilly

This thread will show the good, bad and the ugly of building a Teak vacation home in Thailand with a hillbilly at the wheel. This home is my design with a long-term theme in mind.

You will be able to see my mistakes, the Thai builder/worker mistakes along with living with the Thai village surrounding my shack in the jungle.

Even though I have been away from http://teakdoor.com for 2 months does not mean this project only took 2 months. We bought this parcel of land bordering the Nan River about 3 years ago. We have had tractors dig, dirt shoved around,trees planted and snakes killed in anticipation of our guest home.

Please feel free to comment, critique, bitch, slam, make-fun-of or bow at my feet. What you will see and read actually happened.

First, because of work constraints I was not able to attend the initial setting of the posts.

Keep in mind the monks had already visited.

This is what I first saw...

----------


## Thetyim

Is that all we are getting

----------


## Rigger

Looks like what we built to keep our rice in

----------


## RandomChances

It looks like it will get a nice breeze through, much better than traditional houses with walls and roof's and things, might be a bit of a pain in rainy season though.

----------


## hillbilly

Before we even really begin to look at the house;the workers need a place to live and carry one with their lives. This is the temporary home of the carpenters.


Here is the original plan of the home. When the wife and I talked about this project the budget was set at about B300,000. However, keep in mind this project was funded by the wife and I, in other words we split the costs 50/50; she has her money, I have my money. 

She had certain ideas that soon became apparent...

----------


## mrsquirrel

> She had certain ideas that soon became apparent...


What?

No walls, roof or doors?

Fucking hell mate put your foot down.

----------


## hillbilly

Here the workers begin to plane the wood.


Now let's talk money. The guy on the left is an 'ajarn' and the guy on the right is called 'chung'. Our contract deals with the 'ajarn'. Both of these individuals come from the province of Phrae which is known for Teak wood and skillled workers.

Notice their non-verbal communication. Wait to see how this changes...

----------


## hillbilly

In this shot you can see a worker begining to lay day the floor of the home. Notice the vise that is being used.


A Thai table saw...

----------


## man with no head

^ Bloody hell, that's an accident waiting to happen.

----------


## hillbilly

The day's activity was brought to a standstill by the killing of a large lizard by a 12 guage shotgun (illlegal) next to my home. The locals said that the lizard was eating the chickens and trying to eat the dogs. BTW, this reptile is not good to eat so where did the carcass go? Dumped in the Nan River.


The roof is coming along...

----------


## hillbilly

> ^ Bloody hell, that's an accident waiting to happen.


That was my first thought also. I began to wonder about accidents, lawsuits, etc. However and surprisingly the only who ended up with cuts and scrapes was me. To highlight the safety aspect of this construction job lets take a look at the main electrical outlet.

----------


## hillbilly

One side of the roof is now complete.


The other side of the roof is coming along fine. What little did I know about hiring local people to complete the job...

----------


## hillbilly

This view shows the home from the back looking towards the main road and the Nan river.


Family members of the workers were everywhere. This little innocent young girl would steal any and everything, much like her father who was soon asked to leave the job site. But more on that later...

----------


## Dougal

I like this sort of thread.

Are those posts sitting on top of the concrete pads Hilly or are they cemented into them? 

Do you have to treat that wood at all with any chemicals?

----------


## hillbilly

> I like this sort of thread.
> 
> Are those posts sitting on top of the concrete pads Hilly or are they cemented into them? 
> 
> Do you have to treat that wood at all with any chemicals?


First, the workers dig a hole and place cement along with rebar. The following day the pole is put in place and and then a woodframe is placed in order to pour the concrete. This is to keep the wood from actually ever being in touch with the soil.

Secondly, yes we did treat the wood with a chemical called Chandrite.

This is a point in building our home that almost got me divorced. To me the idea of taking a green tree and using it for a support post seemed stupid. I voiced my belief. The response? "Falangs don't know".

We had many Thai experts say never mind...

----------


## hillbilly

Would anyone like to guess what this pile of teak wood cost?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

3,000 baht?

----------


## dirtydog

> Secondly, yes we did treat the wood with a chemical called Chandrite.


Thats just Kreosate based, we always use the dark one so I can check it has actually been done, they have a clear one aswell but you would never know if it had been used.




> To me the idea of taking a green tree and using it for a support post seemed stupid.


if it was a horizontal beam it would be stupid as it would just sag as it seasoned, being used as a vertical post it has great compressive strength, but I still think it would shrink or move slightly as it weathered, then again all buildings settle to a certain degree, it's probably not good practise using green wood but I should think that 99.9 percent of the times you would get away with minimal shrinkage, Don't suppose there are any log cabin Canadian builders on the board with a better idea?

----------


## Rigger

30,000 bht

----------


## Rigger

Ask Bondy if he is around as he built two nice bungalows for cheap money

----------


## dirtydog

Hell the last Teak staircase we built which only went up 1 floor cost 80,000baht for the wood  :Sad:  But they were full slabs for each step.

----------


## hillbilly

The correct answer is B32,000. And this wood is just for the fence...

----------


## Rigger

> 30,000 bht


You got ripped off by 2000bht  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Besides the house we had to be concerned about the fence. We had bought several parcels of land throughout the years but we eventually settled upon this 2 rai section in which to build my shack. 

For you 'exacto' nuts, the land is almost a a perfect rectangle. Let's just say 100 m X 35 m.

Regardless, the fence team begins to show up...

----------


## man with no head

If it's a hardwood shouldn't matter much. Soft woods like pine, etc. can warp really bad if not seasoned first.

----------


## Spin

> 


Fok me! he's got a swimming pool as well :Very Happy:

----------


## Rigger

heres some nice ones Our Bungalows

----------


## man with no head

> Originally Posted by hillbilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fok me! he's got a swimming pool as well


Look more like a bamboo gun to me  :Wink:

----------


## hillbilly

This local 13-year old girl initially came by in the evenings to earn some money by washing the worker's clothes. I soon had to tell this girl "sorry, can not". Why? The workers would start drinking whiskey and suggesting, well you get the idea.

What is really sickening is that her father (his story coming up) thought it would be a good learning experience for the girl.


To get our goal accomplished we had to hire several main contractors. This is how the system worked. We hired one contractor to build the house, another one for the fence, then for the plumbing, electrical work and so on.

In the photo below you can see the workers whittling away on an outside wall post.

----------


## hillbilly

The cement and rebar begins to arrive.


In the meantime some of our local workers begin to strip the bark off of the Teak wood.

----------


## hillbilly

These two workers are actually sisters. The youngest one shown in the background has a heart of gold. More on her later.


To build the fence we had to clear a patch of bamboo that was about 50 foot tall. One can not just cut the bamboo down, the roots have to be taken out also. The local guy smashing away at the bamboo is only 51-years old...

----------


## man with no head

The roots look like a mess. My patch of land has a big bamboo patch in one part. I wanted to keep it but my brothers-in-law have more or less removed it now.

----------


## klongmaster

excellent thread HB...this is what sets the TD apart from the others

----------


## hillbilly

The work on the floor continues on slowly.


All the teak wood comes in a rather rough form. Each piece then has to be cut to size and planned.

----------


## hillbilly

The bamboo patch continues to create a problem. Now the son of the local worker tries his hand.


The home for the fence workers is coming along nicely.

----------


## hillbilly

> The roots look like a mess. My patch of land has a big bamboo patch in one part. I wanted to keep it but my brothers-in-law have more or less removed it now.


I can understand your love of nature, but I will bet you a 100 baht the bamboo will soon ask your fence to move. That is why I decided to remove the bulldozer.

----------


## man with no head

Well, the reason they gave was that it would come crashing down on the house when it's built. Really I have not much choice due to the odd shape of the land because that's probably about where the septic tank will go. So, yeah, off it goes.

That fence, by the way, cost about 120,000B.

BTW, excellent thread. This is what I came for originally when I joined.

----------


## hillbilly

Nothing like home away from home. Guess who is paying the electricity bill? BTW, the fence boss is on the far right. His idiot brother is standing next to him.


Still, the floor work continues.

----------


## Boon Mee

> That fence, by the way, cost about 120,000B.


How many meters long and how tall is that fence/wall? :Smile:

----------


## man with no head

It's about 240 meters total length and around 1-1.75 meters high (varies due to slope of land).

----------


## flash

> If it's a hardwood shouldn't matter much. Soft woods like pine, etc. can warp really bad if not seasoned first.


Pine is a hardwood, a fast growing hardwood.

----------


## hillbilly

More materials arrive. Notice the concrete rings that we will be using for septic tanks. BTW, please take my advice and check the invoice of all deliveries.


Unloading gravel.

----------


## hillbilly

> Originally Posted by surasak
> 
> 
> If it's a hardwood shouldn't matter much. Soft woods like pine, etc. can warp really bad if not seasoned first.
> 
> 
> Pine is a hardwood, a fast growing hardwood.


Hell, I'm probably wrong but in the states pine is normally considered a soft wood. Oak, maghony, etc, is hardwood stuff.

----------


## man with no head

> Originally Posted by surasak
> 
> 
> If it's a hardwood shouldn't matter much. Soft woods like pine, etc. can warp really bad if not seasoned first.
> 
> 
> Pine is a hardwood, a fast growing hardwood.


Softwood is wood from conifers (pine, spruce, etc).

Hardwood is wood from deciduous trees (oak, cherry, etc).

----------


## flash

Just looked it up and you are right, i'm going to find my woodwork teacher from school and give him a beating he won't forget.

----------


## hillbilly

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. This is a fish caught from the Nan River.


Filet and eat.

----------


## hillbilly

Here we begin to stake out the front fence.


Now the stakes begin...

----------


## buadhai

Truly a fine photo Hillbilly. Worth of framing, I'd say. What kind of fish and how was it?

----------


## dirtydog

> Just looked it up and you are right, i'm going to find my woodwork teacher from school and give him a beating he won't forget.


My woodwork Teacher said the same about Pine being a hard wood, never could understand why it was so easy to cut.

How much did that fish weigh Hillbilly?

----------


## man with no head

It actually has nothing to do with wood hardness per se (balsa comes to mind) but rather how water is transported up the trunk through differing series of mechanisms.

Softwoods tend to have long round trunks (very straight which is why pines, spruce, etc. make good lumber sources) and seeds in cones while hardwoods produce fully enclosed seeds (like acorns, apples, durian) and have wider and varied shaped trunks due to a lesser ability to conduct and hold water against gravity.

----------


## Thetyim

> What kind of fish and how was it?


Looks like  Pla Sa-Why to me


Who caught it ?

----------


## Thetyim

Pine wood comes in  many different types.

Deal is very soft and pitch pine is the hardest wood I have ever seen

----------


## Curious George

> Softwoods tend to have long round trunks (very straight which is why pines, spruce, etc. make good lumber sources) and seeds in cones while hardwoods produce fully enclosed seeds (like acorns, apples, durian) and have wider and varied shaped trunks due to a lesser ability to conduct and hold water against gravity.


Thanks for the education from the logging country of Northwest US.

----------


## hillbilly

Well, the digging of the support posts for the fence has begun.


During the digging of the post holes, I could not figure out what this worker was doing. Can you?

----------


## hillbilly

He is grabbing for something.


There we go. Bugs that are soon fried up and drank with cheap Lao whiskey.

----------


## hillbilly

Here is the fence boss bending rebar for upcoming concrete work.


Here is the idiot brother of the fence boss. Still sleeping off the whiskey from the night before. Luckily, he put his mat on top of a red ant hill. :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Here the workers with the home begin to mix concrete for another terrace pole.


Concrete finally hits the hole.

----------


## hillbilly

Cutting some of the terrace posts to length. The worker on the far left is from Phrae and sorta knows what he is doing. The other two gentleman live right down the road. The guy on the far right thought that his 13-year old daughter should hang around whiskey swilling workers in the evening for the experience.


Another crazy worker cutting more steel.

----------


## hillbilly

Let's get back to the idiot brother of the fence boss. I saw him and one of the local punks putting up a fish net on my land. What is going on I wondered?


I ain't a total dummy and soon find out what the score was. They were trying to put up the net in order to capture birds. Needless, to say I went nuts and ordered them to tear down the damn thing.

----------


## man with no head

Are they seriously mixing the cement on the ground?

----------


## hillbilly

Less than 2 weeks on the job and the Thai workers are still smiling and drinking.


Remember the local worker with the daughters? He lives here. His wife left soon after the birth of their 3rd daughter. Normally, he is a fisherman earning between 50-200 baht per day. Now he is working on our house for 200 baht per day. This money comes out of the house boss pocket, not mine.

Sounds rather sad doesn't it? Hang on, we will soon get to know this worker better...

----------


## hillbilly

> Are they seriously mixing the cement on the ground?


For small amounts that is how it is done. The problem? The mess leaves little piles of gravel and left over concrete everywhere. I was never able to overcome this problem. :Sad:

----------


## sho1994gun

looks like you might need to hire some professionals and not be so cheap

----------


## hillbilly

> looks like you might need to hire some professionals and not be so cheap


You are probably right, but keep in mind that in Thailand most of these workers are considered professionals. :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

> looks like you might need to hire some professionals and not be so cheap


You should leave Missouri and come to Thailand to see how it is done here, although I have to admit that we use big cemenet mixing bowls for mixing up.

----------


## man with no head

Off topic question but are there actually any building permits required for building? Does anyone actually inspect the wiring prior to connection to the grid?

----------


## hillbilly

> Off topic question but are there actually any building permits required for building? Does anyone actually inspect the wiring prior to connection to the grid?


I can not speak for all of Thailand, but in my neck of the woods no permits and the wiring specs are up to me. Actually, I will talk about grounding wires later on.

----------


## Dougal

Hilly,

There is a concrete mixer in one of the pics (looks like someone's head is in it). Why don't they use that for mixing the concrete?

----------


## hillbilly

> Hilly,
> 
> There is a concrete mixer in one of the pics (looks like someone's head is in it). Why don't they use that for mixing the concrete?


Pride would be the best answer. The big mixer belongs to the fence boss, the house boss will not ask to borrow the mixer. As the owner of the home I want to say never mind. However, as a builder I can understand...

----------


## flash

Great thread, just like a soap opera.
Just looks like a bunch of people running around pretty clueless and if something gets built it's a bonus.

----------


## hillbilly

Here is another shot of K. Law's home. Please notice the steps, they will change soon.


The dad believes in providing the very finest bathrooom for his daughters. Keep in mind that dad likes to have a shot of whiskey about 7 in the morning.

----------


## hillbilly

Here is Kuhn Law's shower facility. Is it poor? Yes. However, remember there are always two sides to a coin.


Back to the idiot brother and an early morning perusal. A storm is brewing...

----------


## hillbilly

> ... like a bunch of people running around pretty clueless and if something gets built it's a bonus.


I often had the same thoughts. :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

The idiot brother was caught with a bird about 0900 in the morning. I screamed and cussed in Thai as best I could. I told the dumb fok to go home. Do you see his stupid ass grin?


By this time the old lady showed up and was watching me go crazy. I told the fence boss in Thai that basically this happens again and you go home! He took heed.

The wife was suprised that I could cuss in Thai that fluently (after 8 years of marriage). However, she did say that I said some things that was not really polite. Like I give a fok!!

----------


## man with no head

And my wife wonders why I don't want to start house construction until I have time to stay there the entire time.

----------


## qwerty

Great thread Hillbilly.  

What is the roof made from?  It looks like wood shingles but I've never seen a wood shingle roof in Thailand before!

----------


## hillbilly

Now we are back to pouring concrete.


Filling up the wheelbarrow.

----------


## hillbilly

The workers struggle to take the load away. Notice the idiot brother.


Concrete being poured into the hole.

----------


## hillbilly

Now we are making some progress.


Be careful when you order 'blocks'. The rough ones aint worth shit. You see all the white colored blocks? These are the rough ones. Yes, it is true that the workers can lay them but to finish them is a pain in the butt.

----------


## hillbilly

Nothing like a bite of fish and a shot of whiskey after a hard day's work. This bottle of whiskey that you can see in the foreground costs B75. Sounds cheap don't it? Buy to many of them and you ain't gonna have any workers the next day. Trust me on this one...


The bamboo problem persists. The big root on the left of the photo is a coconut tree root. The Thais wanted to toss it into the Nan River but I said no. Just wait I told them, I have an  idea... :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

> What is the roof made from? It looks like wood shingles but I've never seen a wood shingle roof in Thailand before!


The roof is made up of Teak shingles. Actually, it is rather common in some provinces of Thailand. How long will it last? I don't know...

----------


## Thetyim

> How long will it last? I don't know...


They last just as long as the asbestos type ones.
The nails usually rust away before the tiles are gone.

When they start to look a bit grubby you can turn them over and use the 'new' side

----------


## man with no head

Are there any people using asphalt shingles?

Well, I guess you'd need a plywood roof for those.

----------


## Thetyim

> Are there any people using asphalt shingles?


Never heard of it, unless you mean those tiles made out of roofing felt type of stuff

----------


## friscofrankie

> Off topic question but are there actually any building permits required for building? Does anyone actually inspect the wiring prior to connection to the grid?


Some of the questions (although quite germain) are hilarious  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  They do point out that those folks wanting to come here and "build their own" home should spend a coule/thrre years in country before diving in.  Even after that it will be a hair pullin expereience.  
I've even had Thais come to  me asking my help in getting a decent contractor to finish their home they've been tyin' to get finished for over a year...
Fantastic thread HB!!!  One of the best! how's your blood pressure, BTW???

----------


## man with no head

Fortunately my father-in-law is a contractor and many of the hotels in Nong Khai were built under his supervision. The wall I had built looks fantastic (shown a few pages back). I found no apparent flaws in it when I checked it out in March.

I am planning on doing much of the building myself to make sure everything goes the way I want (plus to incorporate some non-Thai ideas into it).

----------


## friscofrankie

> I am planning on doing much of the building myself to make sure everything goes the way I want (plus to incorporate some non-Thai ideas into it).


We've got a small plot (I'll post some before and after pics later) we're gonna get cleared this coming week and get started.  I got some plans in my head that are gonna cause alot of "falang baa maak loei' comments when I get 'em started.  
Thankfully I've got a huge pool of Burmese workers to draw from here.  :Very Happy:  

I started working for my uncle the gen contractor when I was thirteen.  after a few years on the 'lamm' went back into Construction for about 10 years before goin into IT.  Studied Architecture (off and on  :Wink:  ) in college. Planning a steel framed bottom with pan deck and a wodden structure built on top.  Gonna make the fuckers use a vibrator on the concrete footings even!!! Man is that gonna be fun!  Figger i'm gonna go through few arguments, maybe a death threat or two....
you got relatives in the business is a definite plus.

----------


## hillbilly

Here is K. Jaew cleaning one of the many piles of sawdust. She would pile the sawdust on the bamboo root in order to burn the stump away.


We had all sorts in visitors...

----------


## hillbilly

The lower beam is coming along slowly.


This shows how they made certain everything was straight for the fence. Notice my compost pile in the background. More on that later.

----------


## hillbilly

The framework is going up nicely.


My idea for the fence was confusing at first, but eventually they were able to understand where I was headed.

----------


## hillbilly

Here you can see the iron supports for the fence being sprayed initially with red to prevent rust.


Pouring concrete by the bucketfuls into the framework for the fence posts.

----------


## hillbilly

I thought it was ironic that one of the carpenters was wearing a t-shirt from my state about BBQ!

----------


## hillbilly

A look at the fence with the framework taken off. The welding of the bars will need to be done next.


This elderly gentleman was the original owner of some of our teak wood. He rode his rickety bicycle to our land everyday. Look for the knife handle. He was like Davy Crockett carrying this knife with him everywhere. I was just glad we had paid him in advance for our posts.

----------


## buadhai

Great series of photos. I can't green you again, but you deserve it. Good to see what you'd been up to those months!

----------


## hillbilly

This bit of news just in from P-Lok! With all of the heavy rain lately, the Nan River has risen more than in the past 40-50 years the family is saying. 

This shot shows the workers toilet next to the river. The water has now risen to about the second step from the road. Luckily, my house is up high but my landscaping...And the corn that was planted on the riverbank was almost ready to pick and eat.

----------


## man with no head

Why is one section of block staggared and the others not?

----------


## RandomChances

What was the problem with the guy catching bird's ? Did you want them ?

----------


## hillbilly

> Why is one section of block staggared and the others not?


When Thais lay block they typically do not stagger the blocks. The reason is because the entire wall will be plastered over with cement anyway.

----------


## hillbilly

> What was the problem with the guy catching bird's ? Did you want them ?


The problem is that I sorta like to have wild birds around the place. The workers would have caught birds everyday to either eat or for temporary pets that soon die. :Mad:  

After a couple months or so, well you could imagine the bird population.

----------


## buadhai

> When Thais lay block they typically do not stagger the blocks. The reason is because the entire wall will be plastered over with cement anyway.


But, wouldn't the wall be stronger if the blocks were staggered and interlocking?

----------


## RandomChances

> Originally Posted by RandomChances
> 
> 
> What was the problem with the guy catching bird's ? Did you want them ?
> 
> 
> The problem is that I sorta like to have wild birds around the place. The workers would have caught birds everyday to either eat or for temporary pets that soon die. 
> 
> After a couple months or so, well you could imagine the bird population.


Ok

Probably would of even put a dent in the population, they catch quite a few on my land, always give us a few. Nothing wrong with a bit of bird curry.well except picking the bones out.

----------


## danbo

Truly superb thread hb, truly superb.

----------


## man with no head

> Originally Posted by hillbilly
> 
> When Thais lay block they typically do not stagger the blocks. The reason is because the entire wall will be plastered over with cement anyway.
> 
> 
> But, wouldn't the wall be stronger if the blocks were staggered and interlocking?



Probably wouldn't matter since it's not load bearing and has the concrete posts every few meters (would take more time and maybe they're just lazy to cut block). Still I did notice in one part of the photo that some was staggered.

----------


## hillbilly

As you can imagine this is a smelly job. But these people come by about every 2 weeks to clean out septic tanks. Here they are cleaning out the worker's toilet. BTW, this toilet will be taken out once the house is completed. Hopefully, not 10 years from now.


As the foreman I was out in the harsh environment everyday just like the workers. Here you can see my farmer's tan.


Ok, I stretched the truth somewhat. Actually, I did not have a watch so in order to tell the time I had to take a photo with my digital camera.

----------


## man with no head

Makes you wonder where the truck gets rid of its stuff.

----------


## hillbilly

The terrace for the bedroom begins. This lucky worker makes B200 per day.


The front doors have arrived. These turned out to be a pain in the butt. Wait and see...

----------


## hillbilly

Work on the front wall continues. We used this special wood on the front because this is where the rain mainly blows from.


Compare the difference between the front outside wall and the rest of the home. The rough looking wood is still a tongue-and-cut installation.

----------


## hillbilly

A worker using a router on the outside wall wood.


The windows begin to arrive. Keep in mind that this old style is what the wife wanted. It was up to me to make certain that it worked.

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

Really enjoying the thread, alot of information.

Well done Hill Billy

----------


## farmerfloyd

Was most interesting, I have built all the houses I ever lived in US. and 24 apartments.  Did every thing cement  4 ft forms pony walls. wiring, plumbing at first later hired it out lazy,  They make concret in a circle in mexico also,  quicker then our way if by hand. concrete roofs etc.
You get the plumbers to pull permit $200 then you do the workeven engineering in Hawaii for a 2 storey house cost 250.  GOOD JOB on pictures.  House looks like it will be pretty with all the wood.  farmerfloyd

----------


## hillbilly

This is where our front gate will be. 


You can see the main mixer in the background. Here K.Pateet is moving some concrete.

----------


## hillbilly

As usual, the workers always took time out to prepare and eat their upcountry meals. This worker is pounding away on his homemade table. Actually, it is a broken concrete pole turned upside down and partially buried.


This is his buddy. I called them Fric & Frac. Where one went the other one went. I soon noticed that the fence boss had to assign them different jobs because they played and did not work.

----------


## hillbilly

A view from more or less the middle of the home looking out the 'eating room' windows.


I began to wonder when I kept seeing this around the house.

----------


## hillbilly

Here is what should be a nice view from our bedroom.


Work on the front terrace continues.

----------


## KID

so how much do you think you will have invested in your country house and land hillbilly?? lock stock and barrel?

p.s. any good fishin in that there creek?? :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

About 1 million baht I reckon or about US25,000. Only problem is I aint done yet but my pockets are empty.

There is plenty of fish in the creek... :Very Happy: 

Here is one of the hardest working Thai guys I have ever seen cutting rebar.

----------


## hillbilly

One side of the house is getting closer to being done.

----------


## hillbilly

Plastering the fence begins. 


The front wall facing the Nan River.My 'sala' is on the right.

----------


## friscofrankie

What about a cess pit?  are you alwasy gonna need a pumper to come by twice a month?  That much land I'd think you had a decent drain field set up.

----------


## hillbilly

The Thai table saw in action. The tent in the background was originally put up to protect the steel bars for the fence. The workers soon turned it into a second home.


What is wrong with this scaffolding? I threw a fit when I saw what was going on. :Mad:

----------


## hillbilly

> What about a cess pit? are you alwasy gonna need a pumper to come by twice a month? That much land I'd think you had a decent drain field set up.


Your right about a drain field. Below is what I will be using for my cess pit.

The plumbing was, well you'll see...

----------


## hillbilly

One of the workers from Phrae missed his wife, so now she joins the crew.


As stated earlier this tent was built to protect the steel and rebar. You can see what began to happen.

----------


## hillbilly

More wood for the house arrives. The Teak shingles for the roof are wrapped in white. The reason they are wrapped is Thai govt paperwork at its best. The delivery people are supposed to have paperwork for each load of Teak wood stating that it is all legal. Well, this paperwork costs money. So the delivery boss pays for paperwork for 1 load of wood. Since he doesn't want to have to pay for every load, they wrap the wood for future deliveries.


This shot shows why I should have been on the site all day long every day. I told the electrician that a TV antenna was not necessay. Later that day I asked him what was the cable for. His reply, for TV. He installed the cable because he thought I might change my mind!

----------


## hillbilly

Still more materials arrive. Notice the safety flag on the back.


The workers begin to unwind after a hot day. Somehow red whiskey does not sound good. :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Some decide to shower first. Never mind that they are using the barrel used for making cement. Muscle man eventually was kicked back home to Phrae for drinking to much on the job.


The Thai man on the left was a hard worker but the fence boss let him go after a couple of weeks on the job. The reason? The other workers did not like to be around someone who smoked opium at night. I heard that he would go to the tent that was built for the rebar and hit the pipe. Shit, I should have stayed later each night! :Smile:

----------


## Rigger

> The other workers did not like to be around someone who worked so hard


ah yes Opium someone told me it,s very good

----------


## hillbilly

Let'a backtrack just for a moment and look at how some of the workers live and eat. Here is the kitchen counter that the house builders used.



Here is a meal that is eaten with sticky rice.

----------


## hillbilly

Often, I went out to eat. Here I am waiting for my 'somtam'. The lady is laughing because I told her she was beautiful. But then behind her back I told her friends that my glasses were no good. :Smile:  


Starting the fire for tonights feast.

----------


## mend

:dev+ang:  The only pine that is "Hardwood", is "Heart Pine", Georgia, long leaf, heart pine, and it's very, very hard, and very, very pricey, if you can find it at all. They used it for beams in large buildings, and some floors. It makes beautiful kitchen trim. The fire marshall in my area, told me that my "heart Pine Beams" would burn for 3-4 days b4 they fell, where steel beams would buckle under the same heat within hours of a fire. :dev+ang:

----------


## mend

:Smile:  I have done a bit of construction here in USA, and I have seen several of Khun Dirty Dog's projects, he does very good work, and knows how to deal with local workers, but did you know that he also "Moonlights" as a "Honey Dipper"..., "Honey Dipper" is a slang term for cess pool cleaner......lol... :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

The locals would often argue about the left over wood in which they used to cook with.


Here is the owner of the shop where I bought my cold drinks from. She is pounding out the wood that is used with betel nuts. In other words she is making the ingredients that many older Thai women use in order to spit red/orange spit everywhere.

----------


## hillbilly

The fence is coming along.


A closer look of the fence to see my design in order to keep the 'kamoys' away. In this neck of the woods the crime rate is low, but I do not want to provide any opportunities..

----------


## hillbilly

What the hell is this I asked myself as this Beverly Hillbilly truck pulled up. The experience that followed reminded me of home and was rather pleasant! :Smile:   The boss of this crew is standing on the far left with the who gives a shit cowboy hat.

----------


## buadhai

I love this thread. You've done a great job of documenting the construction and, as usual, the words you use to describe it are wonderful. Keep it up.

----------


## mrsquirrel

You just said that.

----------


## buadhai

> You just said that.


Come on, that was four pages back....

----------


## hillbilly

Thanks guys. I learned something new everyday whether I wanted to or not. Hopefully, someone can learn from my experience. :Smile:

----------


## mrsquirrel

> Come on, that was four pages back....


I should have quoted the guy who kept saying about DD being a ces pit cleaner but I was too lazy

HB must have edited it out.

----------


## hillbilly

Now I know. K. Pa (who is coming up later) wants some wood. So we had to hire these guys to cut the Teak logs we already had.


They were quite, their machines were not. However, they were quick and professional.

----------


## dirtydog

Someone dumped it in the trash, it has been moved back now.

----------


## hillbilly

> Come on, that was four pages back....
> 			
> 		
> 
> I should have quoted the guy who kept saying about DD being a ces pit cleaner but I was too lazy
> 
> HB must have edited it out.


Well someone did... :Smile:

----------


## mrsquirrel

HE appears to be stalking you DD.

See your dating section

----------


## hillbilly

They wasted very little time. You can't really see him but the fellow on the far right is expecting a child any day now. His wife was a hoot. When I started to pay her for services rendered she would quote twice the amount owed. When I balked, she just wanted to see if 'falangs' were stupid...


Now what do you think this is?

----------


## dirtydog

He is a friend of mine, I might add that he is also American but confessed that he doesn't eat babies  :Smile: 

It's a chalk line  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

> He is a friend of mine, I might add that he is also American but confessed that he doesn't eat babies 
> 
> It's a chalk line


Finally, someone I can communicate with. :Smile:  

And yes DD is correct. What is amazing though is that this chalk line is filled full of oil and sawdust. Regular chalk does not work for these boys.

----------


## hillbilly

The worker begins to wind the chalk line back up.


For you gardners out there, you can see my Travel's Palm is going to have to be moved.

----------


## klongmaster

> I have done a bit of construction here in USA, and I have seen several of Khun Dirty Dog's projects, he does very good work, and knows how to deal with local workers, but did you know that he also "Moonlights" as a "Honey Dipper"..., "Honey Dipper" is a slang term for cess pool cleaner......lol...


Hey mend:  nice to see you here...this has become my first thread of the day...just hope HB continues with the story and doesn't leave us hangin for the end like some other 'authors' here on the Td

----------


## hillbilly

Don't worry klongmaster, you will be able to see my experience to the very end. Good or bad, I am just trying to be objective and honest with my adventure... :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

The boss hard at work. His fingers were the size of small saplings. He never seem to speak but merely pointed out what he wanted done. I was waiting for the John Wayne voice to appear. When the cutting the Teak log boss finally did speak what did I hear? Donald Duck. Jesus, what a disapointment. Regardless, this guy looked and acted like a cowboy...

----------


## Spin

^ the tire on that truck is as bald as Yul Brinner

----------


## man with no head

You expect them to actually maintain something?

----------


## Rigger

Hillbilly do plan on lining the inside with gyp rock or are you going for the wood look inside and what about kitchen what’s your plan there are you going to close in the bottom section 
Place is looking good mate 

I will be getting something built in the future out on the new block the wife just bought nothing flash just more of a day house to sit and enjoy the peace and view with a few beers and a fishing rod

----------


## sho1994gun

us folks in missouri like your fence.

----------


## hillbilly

Rigger to answer your question is I don't know. Personally, I think that there is to much of a wood look on the inside of the home. The bathroom (that is coming) however is going to be a tiled job.

And no, I am not going to close the bottom section if I understand your question correctly. The home while trying to maintain the old Thai style also will have an open-California-style about the place. I am trying to keep the interior walls to a minimum.

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

Its going to look great, how many weeks ago was the project started and how many weeks to completion?

----------


## hillbilly

Well the land was purchased over 3 years ago. First I had to clear the land, my B4,000 weed-eater did not work as planned.  :Smile: 

As our budget has allowed we have had dirt brought in and spread around along with planting a few trees from time to time.

But to get to the meat of the issue here is the answer you are looking for.
The house builders showed up in the last week of June 2006 and were only supposed to take 6 weeks. Well, here it is the first of Sept and the builders are gone but we are still cleaning up their mistakes. As a foot note we have not yet paid the final 33% of the bill. Yesterday, I learned that the kitchen roof leaks. The saga continues...  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

I believe I read in an earlier post you had budgeted 300,000baht for the house, I really don't think you could have done it within budget  :Smile:  although following this thread I am more and more tempted to build a wooden house now, but initially just start with 3 rooms and one bathroom.

----------


## Rigger

> I am not going to close the bottom section


Good idea mate as some of the Thais that built nice wooden home fuck up the whole look by building the bottom section in with blocks. Plus I think it would keep the house cooler with the air flow under the house 
And gives you some where to park your tak tak

----------


## hillbilly

I sorta like the way the front gate is coming along. Hopefully, we will end up with basically a 2-meter double door. Plenty big enough to walk through, but a car aint going to come in.


Now we go to the back of the house. I wanted tile in the bathroom so hence the concrete foundation and floor. The workers had completed all of the foundation work and ask me what I thought. My reply? Not bad if you wanted the bathroom floor higher than the kitchen floor. The next day they lowered the bathroom floor framework by 10cm. 

Patience is a virtue?  :Smile:

----------


## buadhai

I built a wooden house in the tropics once. I intended to use concrete as it was in a heavy typhoon zone, but the banks wouldn't lend, so I had to do it myself. It was a pole house with all treated lumber and a lovely cedar interior. It made it through a dozen or so typhoons and is still standing. Sadly, my ex didn't like the excess of wood and recently remodeled with dry-wall.

----------


## hillbilly

> I believe I read in an earlier post you had budgeted 300,000baht for the house, I really don't think you could have done it within budget  although following this thread I am more and more tempted to build a wooden house now, but initially just start with 3 rooms and one bathroom.


DD, you are right. The B300,000 was my estimate. After all, i get by on the Thai language and have had a few years of higher education in an American university. So I should know, right?

I have been dreading this moment, but I finally asked the better half where we were at with the money situation. She gave me one of those 'falang ba' looks and then brought out the paperwork.

Well, guys I was way off base. Currently, we have spent a little over B900,000 for both the house and the fence and we ain't done yet.

----------


## hillbilly

TD family this is K. Pa at work. Here is where my Teak home thread is going to take a little detour for awhile. If any of you had the chance to visit my Kwae Noi thread in TD's Traveling section you may recognise this elderly gentleman.


Below is an example of what this worker does for B200 per day.


What would a Teak coffee table like this cost you back in the states or the UK?

Stay tuned, and we will go visit K. Pa's home...

----------


## Spin

^UK 20,000 - 50,000 baht

----------


## klongmaster

> If any of you had the chance to visit my Kwae Noi thread in TD's Traveling section you may recognise this elderly gentleman.


linky would be nice...I just bought some carved furniture but nothing like that coffee table....it looks varnished HB...thought it was not a good thing to varnish the teak??

----------


## Thetyim

Unless I am mistaken, the hammocks in that picture are the ones made from a single length of bamboo.

You might like to put up a picture of them sometime 'cos they are damn fine hammocks.

----------


## man with no head

> Well, guys I was way off base. Currently, we have spent a little over B900,000 for both the house and the fence and we ain't done yet.


Do you have a breakdown on materials versus labor?

If not how much of a % do you think labor is going to be?

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

Any regrest Hill Billy? i wouldn't, the house is going to look great and you'll have alot of enjoyment from it.

----------


## friscofrankie

> HB...thought it was not a good thing to varnish the teak??


Technically, nothing wrong with varnishing teak.  Not necessary and many folks think teak's natural beauty is occluded by varnishing.  Teak develops a greyish patina with weathering that many fokls find attractive.   A light, clear oil will bring out the grain patterns and protect the natural color.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I'm sure the Thais would just paint everything lime green & pink if they had their way...

----------


## hillbilly

> ...it looks varnished HB...thought it was not a good thing to varnish the teak??


Actually, that table is not even finished. The top is not on and nary a stroke of varnish or paint has been applied. I am trying to go with the natural look, just hang on... :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

> Originally Posted by hillbilly
> 
> 
>  
> Well, guys I was way off base. Currently, we have spent a little over B900,000 for both the house and the fence and we ain't done yet.
> 
> 
> Do you have a breakdown on materials versus labor?
> 
> If not how much of a % do you think labor is going to be?


Give me a day or two and I will try to present something. Truth is my scanner is broke...

----------


## hillbilly

Let's go visit K. Pa's house. This is the deal. He worked in Saudi for many years and made a lot of money. He came back to his wife, built a new home and then got divorced. This is his life now.


Let's walk through the front door of his mother's home that she had given him when she died.

----------


## hillbilly

Here is his kitchen.


His bathroom.

----------


## hillbilly

And this is where he sleeps. He loves to read but goes to bed when the sun goes down. Which is probably what I would do if my house did not have electricity.


When he does not have a job he relaxes here.


This same gentleman can make this beautiful coffee table while working for B200 per day. With the problems that popped up later you will see why this 73-year old Thai guy was the hero...

----------


## hillbilly

Let's head back to the house. The work on the bathroom begins. The thai worker you see smiling is truly amazing. More on him later. In the middle of the photo can you see the Thai wood square?


The sander for the wood busy at work. He did love his music. This local radio station he listen to played Thai country music. K. Boom would frequently stop working and telephone the radio station and talk about the 'falangs' home. :Smile:  


K. Boom is actually a family member working for B200 per day. And he did keep an eye out on things that were wrong!

----------


## hillbilly

More house workers have arrived and set up home.


The wife and her family decide that we are having to many problems on the work site. So here come the monks. :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Then the garlands were placed.


The work on the bathroom begins. Here is where the cost of the home begins to rise.

----------


## hillbilly

The wife and I start to go a little crazy here at this point as the roof leaks. here you can see the roof being replaced (sorta). Why? Well, one of the local workers that the main house boss hired used the wrong nails to install the shingles. Believe, me this story aint over yet...


Regardless, the work on the front staircase continues on.l

----------


## waldo_one2

What a great thread!!!.....really and insightive.Hope alls well that ends well.

 I'm gonna follow this thread!!


 Cheers Wal.

----------


## hillbilly

The work on the master bedroom continues.


Talk about patience. We lay out the bathroom floor over and over again.

----------


## dirtydog

That's actually a real good way to do the pour, normally most builders wouldn't pour the beam and floor in the same go as the wood is so expensive, can't green you at the moment though  :Sad:

----------


## bobforest

Hillbilly

Great thread - very interesting and informative. I'm glad it's you and not me! I chickened out of a similar project and decided to buy an already build house. 

Also, congratulations Teakdoor on a quality product

bobforest

----------


## hillbilly

Dirty dawg, I thought the same thing. However, this is what happened.


This is a view from the bedroom terrace showing the worker building the forms for the concrete posts.

----------


## hillbilly

As the bathroom continues so does the bedroom terrace. Look for a Thai crutch...


What are these 2 ladies staring at? One is my sister-in-law and the other is K. Jaew my B150 a day eye-on-the-job lady. Please take note of my fancy pencil holder I made for my office.


Give up? When the monks had come earlier to give their blessing on the land they had laid their hands on an 150-year old brick. These 2 ladies were looking at this brick tying to find a lucky number for the underground lottery.

----------


## hillbilly

Here is the view from the back of the home as the bathroom is coming along.To be honest, at this point I lost control of this specific project. In other words I had no idea how the bathroom was going to tie into the rest of the house.


The concrete block begins to go up for the bathroom.

----------


## hillbilly

We often had concrete left at the end of the day. I soon got tired of the Thai workers dumping the excess on the ground.

So the patio for my sala begins to grow...

----------


## hillbilly

The workers came in all shapes and forms.


This Thai worker lost his leg and most of his left hand in a train accident when he has a young boy. Regardless, one of the the best carpenters I ever had on the job site.

----------


## Rigger

We had a one legged electrician that use to get so pissed he would pull up in his tuk tuk get out and forget he only had one leg and fall flat on his face  :Smile:  
No wonder half of my power points are crooked

----------


## hillbilly

Speaking of electricians, wait until you hear this story...

----------


## NickA

> We had a one legged electrician that use to get so pissed he would pull up in his tuk tuk get out and forget he only had one leg and fall flat on his face


You mean he liked to get legless...boom! boom!

----------


## hillbilly

Here is one of the better carpenters from upcountry. TRT must be rather popular as most of the workers had a least one t-shirt with TRT displayed.


The block wall for the bathroom is coming along. The only problem is I still do not have a clue how to tie the bathroom roof into the master plan. :Confused:

----------


## hillbilly

The fence boss arrives with some more supplies for his crew.


Finally, the gate for where the driveway will be finally gets underway.

----------


## hillbilly

Supplies for the electrical crew arrives. I had demanded that our home's electrical system meet US standards for safety. We finally found a electrician that could deliver what I wanted. He came out and drew blueprints and understood what I wanted.

We have him a B3,000 deposit and he said he would be here tomorrow. on the way home, he went to another job, fell off the roof and fractured his mid-spine. I let him keep the deposit.

Now his friend is on the job.

You may have noticed that I posted some photos of the elctrical work in progress earlier. This was done by an electrician who was a friend of the family. He had come out, brought his own hi-grade wire and began to wire the home. Everything was looking great. The problem? No estimate yet. We recieved it a few days later for B63,000. Needless to say, he was dismissed and I gave him B10,000 for the wire.

Moral of the story? Make certain you and your wife are on the same page. :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

This is where I usually ate lunch for B15 for fried rice and a meat of some sort. Me being the big spender would just give a B20 bill and say thanks...

----------


## friscofrankie

> Me being the big spender would just give a B20 bill and say thanks...


Spendthrift.  I did that my Ol' lady would be on me for weeks.   :Very Happy: 
Place is lookin real good man, what ar the dimensions?

----------


## hillbilly

i did not always enjoy using the worker's toilet all the time. Occasionally, I would use the neighbor's facility.


Modern conveniences all the way.

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

Hate them toilets

----------


## hillbilly

My idea for the bathroom is slowly advancing.


House contract.

----------


## hillbilly

The coffee table( without any varnish) is looking good. 

Working on the ceiling! BTW, that is my ladder I bought for B1,700.

----------


## RandomChances

> TRT must be rather popular as most of the workers had a least one t-shirt with TRT displayed.


They give them away free if you attend a meeting or rally, along with something 500bhat/car load....to cover fuel costs.

We did our bathroom nearly exactly the same as you as out upstairs is wood , well we did'nt have a downstiars then, but later blocked it in

----------


## buadhai

HB - When the entire house is wood, why did you go for a concrete bathroom? Worried about water damage or?

----------


## hillbilly

This is the mess the original electrician left us.


Work on the window. The worker that you see is bisexual. No, I did not find this out from personal experience but listening to tidbits from the other workers. When I finally cornered him about this, his response? Same, same, all good. I have to admit, he was intelligient and able to understand where I was heading...

----------


## hillbilly

> HB - When the entire house is wood, why did you go for a concrete bathroom? Worried about water damage or?


Good question and I do not know if the right choice was made. The problem is my wife is Thai. We had originally seen a Teak home bathroom. The wife and  I thought okay. Later on the wife changes her mind and now you see the confusion. :Smile:  

Keep in mind this lady aint a bar girl and even after about what seems like 100 years of marriage we are splitting this project 50/50. :Wink:

----------


## hillbilly

Slowly we are getting there.


We go back to the country estate tomorrow. Hopefully, things have progessed (probably not) like I want. 

If you are not bored yet, hang on and the next TeakDoor building experience is coming soon... :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

nice thread HB

my wife has bought a plot of land in Mai Rim, near Chiang Mai, with a pond and trees

I am thinking of finding an old teak house and moving it to the land

any thoughts?  helpful ones, that is

----------


## Thetyim

In Phrae there are businesses that sell teak houses.

Lots to choose from.

----------


## breezer1

> In Phrae there are businesses that sell teak houses.
> 
> Lots to choose from.


 
do you have a website i can take a look at for teak houses 

thanks in advance

----------


## DrAndy

thanks Thetyim, I will try to get up there soon

I will let you all know the outcome, of course

----------


## DrAndy

having been informed there were businesses already in existence, I googled "teak houses phrae"  and found Teak Houses teak for sale to remove

which is interesting

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> having been informed there were businesses already in existence, I googled "teak houses phrae"  and found Teak Houses teak for sale to remove
> 
> which is interesting


Not updated for a year or three...

----------


## breezer1

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> having been informed there were businesses already in existence, I googled "teak houses phrae" and found 
> which is interesting
> 
> 
> Not updated for a year or three...


I will try contact them see if there still in buisness .

----------


## hillbilly

Finally, the main line for the underground electricity arrives. The way that i designed the house one can enter the bathroom from either the master bedroom or the kitchen.


The block wall for the bathroom is finally completed.

----------


## hillbilly

This will eventually be the framework that supports the bathroom, I hope.


Working on the sliding wooden/glass doors again... :Sad:

----------


## hillbilly

The main line is in. It took forever, to explain that I wanted at least a 6 ft. grounding pole made from copper. 


Here is the lumber yard where most of our wood came from.

----------


## Thetyim

> I will try contact them see if there still in buisness .


I found about 7 businesses  selling teak houses between DenChai and Phrae.

HillBilly, do you still have the PM I sent you about them ?

----------


## hillbilly

While all of the house building is going on, the landscape people come. Try to guess what this tree cost?


This small tree cost B2000.

----------


## hillbilly

Lifting the big puppy out of the truck.


Getting to the root of the problem. :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Placing the tree properly.


About the time all of this was going on I had that infrequent streak of brillance. My offer? B500 and the bamboo root is yours.

----------


## hillbilly

Might as well take the coconut tree root also. The workers wanted to roll the trunk into the Nan River but I out voted them.


Sanding on the front terrace is very slow. This member of the family even had the bravery to ask for a can of Chang beer in the evening. As the kind caring foreman, I agreed.  But on the other hand, it was not my fault that the sanding drill went crazy while sanding the rought posts and scraped his forearm and chest. Good thing for the B30 insurance program. :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

In keeping with the wood theme we try to hide the concrete blocks. Incidentally, the guy with the go-to-hell fishing hat is catching crap from the fence boss for drinking whiskey early in the morning.


Perhaps, my idea might work after all... :Confused:

----------


## hillbilly

A major breakthrough. The last of the fence columns has been poured. :Smile:  


Oh, crap. The painters arrive just when I was starting to relax. The said don't worry in 3 weeks their done. This Thai painter is starting to work on the safety gear...

----------


## breezer1

> Originally Posted by breezer
> 
> I will try contact them see if there still in buisness .
> 
> 
> I found about 7 businesses selling teak houses between DenChai and Phrae.
> 
> HillBilly, do you still have the PM I sent you about them ?


 
I have done google search and not come up with much would you mind sharing the web sites you found  :Smile:  .

----------


## Thetyim

> I have done google search and not come up with much would you mind sharing the web sites you found


Sorry no web sites.
HB pm'd me some time back about these places, so I went for a drive to find them and then emailed him the locations.  I have deleted the pm now but if HB still has it he will post it .

If I pass them again ,  I will try and get some piccys for you.

----------


## breezer1

Thanx Tyim 

Although it must be great to do what Hillbilly is doing i would rather see what i was buying and get it bought and moved . I stayed at princess village samui and there wood houses were stunning .

----------


## hillbilly

One of the main problems of building next to a river is that floods sometimes occur in Thailand. :Sad:  


Why can't the workers work? I had to in the army....

----------


## hillbilly

Now that the rains have stopped for awhile the plumbers can get get busy. What is that old plumbers's saying? Oh yes, payday is on Friday and shit flows down hill. Let's see if that statement stands.


Since the plumbers are working so must the painters. Here is the paint boss starting to work on the eaves. Safety is paramount. :Smile:  

The paint boss is a friend of the wife who has retired from painting in BKK. He still keeps a small crew around the village for special jobs.

----------


## sho1994gun

is it paint or more like a stain and protector they use?

----------


## hillbilly

Good question. Many times when a final coat of paint appears on the traditional Thai home, the color appears orange. I did not want this, therefore, a first coat of keeping the varmints away and then a second  coat of shellac. Hopefully, the third and final coat will be ok...

----------


## hillbilly

The front of the house is coming along nicely, I think. Noticed, I saved the tree at the bottom of the steps.


The plumbers are now confused. You can see one of the fence workers trying to add his advice.

----------


## hillbilly

Between the fence boss and I the back of the house is coming together.

----------


## hillbilly

Now is the time to introduce a new project underway on Hillbilly's land.

----------


## hillbilly

The workers continue to relax in the evening.


What a lovely view from the master bedroom. But at what cost?

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by breezer
> 
> I will try contact them see if there still in buisness .
> 
> 
> I found about 7 businesses selling teak houses between DenChai and Phrae.
> 
> HillBilly, do you still have the PM I sent you about them ?


can you send me them to Thetyim, please?

----------


## hillbilly

Here you can see in to the future. You know many important directions regarding life will be debated in this very room.


The outside of my bathroom.

----------


## DrAndy

> Finally, the main line for the underground electricity arrives. The way that i designed the house one can enter the bathroom from either the master bedroom or the kitchen.


that reminded of me of a flat I lived in. The one bathroom was shared between the main room and the bedroom. The maid was constantly forgetting to lock both doors so, for some reason, I was always walking in on her. She was nice.

----------


## DrAndy

anyway, seems like you are making great progress HB

looking good

----------


## hillbilly

> Originally Posted by Thetyim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by breezer
> ...


I have checked through all of my pm's and have yet to find the link that Thetyim is referring to. It is my mistake. I will try to find some sites that you might be interested in.

----------


## hillbilly

The view from my bedroom terrace. Now, where is the maid?


Now you can see the big problem with the sliding doors in the bedroom. Hint...insects that love to bite. :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

hillbilly why have the bathroom fitments been fitted before the tiles go up? never seen that done before.

----------


## hillbilly

> hillbilly why have the bathroom fitments been fitted before the tiles go up? never seen that done before.


You hit the nail on the head. But keep in mind that the wife was involved in the project. Originally, because of money constraints we were not going to lay tile in the bathroom. Ok, I can live with that. So a few days pass. TODAY, a near divorce occured after learning the tiles had arrived. End of the story, the bathroom fittings are coming out and the tile is being installed. :Wink:

----------


## DrAndy

well, easy enough to remove them

hope they go back easily too!

----------


## lom

> Now is the time to introduce a new project underway on Hillbilly's land.


No, no, no. You just don´t use those prefabbed footings.
They are worthless, even for a small sala,.

----------


## sho1994gun

can i ask why there are not closed in shower stalls? I have noticed in other pictures of the hotels that it is not done there.

----------


## man with no head

No real reason to as usually the toilet and shower are all open in the same room.

I'm designing a house where the toilet will be physically separate from the bath area. Nothing I hate worse than the entire bathroom being useless because someone's taking a dump.

----------


## attaboy

> can i ask why there are not closed in shower stalls? I have noticed in other pictures of the hotels that it is not done there.


Closed stall encourages mold is my guess.

----------


## mrsquirrel

> No real reason to as usually the toilet and shower are all open in the same room.
> 
> I'm designing a house where the toilet will be physically separate from the bath area. Nothing I hate worse than the entire bathroom being useless because someone's taking a dump.


Common in the North East of England in Tyneside flats

----------


## hillbilly

Living in the country allows one to experience the wildlife. Here is what the Thais call a sun snake. They said it was deadly and then let the snake go.


Drunk on the job early in the morning.

----------


## in4zip

> No real reason to as usually the toilet and shower are all open in the same room.
> 
> I'm designing a house where the toilet will be physically separate from the bath area. Nothing I hate worse than the entire bathroom being useless because someone's taking a dump.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Common in the North East of England in Tyneside flats


good thinking surasak
standard practice in France and in countries that have adopted the frog building code, bog hole gotta be off on its own ... and it makes sense both from a hygenic point of view and a logical use of the crapper  :Cool: 

attaboy, not if properly ventilated and/or the wc cubical is provided with some sort of window!

----------


## hillbilly

The one policeman who created such a storm about our Teak logs would often drive by but never stop. 


Now here is his home. I wonder how he was able to afford all of this Teak wood?

----------


## hillbilly

Notice the body language now between the main contractor on the left and the sub-contractor of the carpenters. We are starting to have a few misunderstandings.


The second protective coating of paint is being applied to the fence. Once again I allowed all kinds of workers on the job site.

----------


## hillbilly

The carpenters are gone. Now let the games begin.Remember we still owe about 33% of the total bill.


Here is the electrician trying to convert an old style Thai lamp into a modern one.

----------


## hillbilly

Putting the fancy Thai finishes on the bathroom.


This is one main reason that I believe that the owners should visit the job site often: unless they have a trusted builder. What do you see wrong with this portion of the fence?

----------


## hillbilly

The plumbers spent all foking morning trying to figure out the plumbing. Around lunch time I finally said go eat. I did the job (without the glue) in about 15 minutes.


I want everything painted... :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

My other project is coming along. Relax, guys I have an idea.


The glass guys for the windows finally show up. Safety glass? Not to my knowledge here in Thailand.

----------


## man with no head

> What do you see wrong with this portion of the fence?



Uhhh...huh huh, uhhh, that's a really cool fence, dude.

----------


## man with no head

^Why was the plumbing so hard? Didn't they know which way shit flows?  :Wink:

----------


## hillbilly

Actually, if you look at the fence you can see the wood leaning towards the left. I pointed this out to the workers and made them stop. Incidentally, this happened when the fence boss was gone. Lesson, do not trust the workers, they do not care...

----------


## hillbilly

A crappy photo but you got to love the painters having a smoke break.


My storage 'sala' is going according to my plans.

----------


## man with no head

Damn, I thought they just forgot to finish that section  :Lmao: 

Now that you point it out I notice the slats leaning. Sheesh, hard to get good workers nowadays  :Wink: 

There's no way in hell I'm letting anyone build my house unless I'm there each and every day.

----------


## hillbilly

The final coat of paint has been applied to the wood on the front fence.


Work on the front gate/entrance begins.

----------


## hillbilly

The hillbilly house is getting there. What do you think?


Look at the sky. Guess what is going to happen?

----------


## hillbilly

The rear of the home is looking better.


My storage 'sala'. Don't panic, it's not done yet...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Notice the body language now between the main contractor on the left and the sub-contractor of the carpenters. We are starting to have a few misunderstandings.


They're probably upset with the stupid farang who won't even let them have a shit without photographing them doing it.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## flash

House looks great HB, not a critisism but  I personally would have made the roof on the bathroom flat and made a little deck up there, would be a nice spot for evening cocktail's.

----------


## KID

> No real reason to as usually the toilet and shower are all open in the same room.
> 
> I'm designing a house where the toilet will be physically separate from the bath area. Nothing I hate worse than the entire bathroom being useless because someone's taking a dump.


 
And everything in the bathroom getting wet when some one takes a shower, piss me off to no end when my toilet paper gets wet

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> piss me off to no end when my toilet paper gets wet


I used to use that.

----------


## sho1994gun

are you leaving the inside walls the way they are or finishing them?

----------


## KID

> Originally Posted by KID
> 
> piss me off to no end when my toilet paper gets wet
> 
> 
> I used to use that.


 

sorry, just can not do the water pipe thing. It leaves me feeling shall we say VIOLATED

----------


## hillbilly

Finally, got the 'sala' for the extra teak wood completed. And before we could move the wood out of the rain into safety...


Started to collect a few Thai antiques in plan with the landscape project that is upcoming.

----------


## hillbilly

This view shows the raw wood, the treated wood and the finished wood on the fence.


Looking down the soi on the side of the house. The 'govermnt' road workers said that In February this road will be concrete. However, they also told me last April that the road would be done in June... :Confused:

----------


## NickA

^I'm sure you've said before, but what size is the plot of land? The fence looks huge!

----------


## hillbilly

> are you leaving the inside walls the way they are or finishing them?


As Thais say 'jai yen'. In other words relax and see what happens. :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

> ^I'm sure you've said before, but what size is the plot of land? The fence looks huge!


Think of a rectangle that is 100m x 37m. About 2 rai, give or take...

----------


## NickA

You've got a bit more room than in Bangkok then, maybe you could fit some tennis courts or even a football pitch in there :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

That buffalo cart looks interesting
How much did it cost you  ?

----------


## hillbilly

The septic tank work begins. I wanted a septic tank for the bodily waste and a tank for the shower, kitchen and washing machine. Everyone kept telling me that this was unneccessary, but I insisted.

The tank you see below is where the toilet will initially empty.


The tank on the lower right hand side of the photo is about 1.5 m deep and will be used for water drainage. The 2 tanks in the upper portion of the photo will be used for the toilet.

----------


## hillbilly

> That buffalo cart looks interesting
> How much did it cost you ?


This was was a freebie! :Smile:   But a full-fledged oxen cart is coming up and it aint free... :Sad:

----------


## dirtydog

Why have you sealed the tank on the sides?

----------


## hillbilly

> Why have you sealed the tank on the sides?


I don't know. Please add to my misery and tell me what I should do.  :Smile:  

Guys, I am just trying to be honest with my ongoing experience. The advent of such forums as http://www.teakdoor.com allow us to see our fokups, but most importantly what not to do...

----------


## dirtydog

The idea is that it is a soakaway, so you want it all to soakaway as quick as possible, no need to seal off the rings, sure there is a tutorial on here on how to build a cess pit  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

The Thais say that the front gate represents the heart. In my case that might be a cardiac arrest. :Smile:  


I am starting to feel better.

----------


## hillbilly

SHIT, where is that link?

https://teakdoor.com/construction-in-...ight=cess+pits

Well, it looks like I have some homework to do... :Smile:   All is not lost yet!

----------


## man with no head

It would be really crappy if you septic failed because it was plugged.

----------


## Thetyim

I thought all septic tanks had to have an air vent

Why have you not got any ?

----------


## Eliminator

I would have thought that you would have set the tanks further away from the house.

----------


## RandomChances

> SHIT, where is that link?
> 
> https://teakdoor.com/construction-in-...ight=cess+pits
> 
> Well, it looks like I have some homework to do...  All is not lost yet!


 I would'nt sweat it. It will still work but not quite as efficent. If there's only two of you there, it looks like you have ample capacity anyway.

----------


## hillbilly

A side view of the front gate.


This is my state-of-the-art light over the dining room area.

----------


## hillbilly

A look through the kitchen into the bathroom.


Looking out from the living room.

----------


## hillbilly

The sander guy begins to sand the bedroom floor. The belt around his waist is to keep the machine from getting away from him. I didn't bother to ask him what could happen when he put the Honda engine powered machine in reverse.


The start of our kitchen cabinet. We ordered about B12,000 worth of Teak wood for this project.

----------


## hillbilly

Did I mention earlier that it was hot?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

It's looking really good HB.

----------


## hillbilly

Thanks everyone for your replies and suggestions.  :Very Happy:  Since this is an ongoing project and I will be going back up this weekend to check on progress; I thought why don't we backtrack and see the Thai workers kitchen and meals along with a few other turmoils.

First, they had to build a kitchen counter. A simple plank of wood will suffice. Most of the workers are not really into refrigration or such silly notions of saving food properly.


Then a fire was necessary. BTW, one can buy this type of grill for around B150.

----------


## hillbilly

No maids on this job site.


This worker is looking ahead for dinner.

----------


## hillbilly

Still digging.


Finally hit the mother lode. A few more and dinner is on.

----------


## hillbilly

No meal was complete without sticky rice. Here is the pot that they used.


And how it is should look when done.


Chillies are always required.

----------


## hillbilly

Another tasty meal.


Then we have to build another place to eat and sleep.

----------


## buadhai

I just went through this whole thread from beginning to end. Great job of documenting and explaining, Hillbilly. Well done.

----------


## man with no head

I can't wait to start my thread (in a few years perhaps).

----------


## hillbilly

Of course I had to eat also. Noodles for B10 or a rice dish for B15.


As we were having delays, workers leaving, material delays the monks were brought in to bless the land.

----------


## DrAndy

Back to the comment on the rings being sealed....

DD, I think that tank is the first one for the shit, so should not be a soakaway; there should be a series of tanks (or rings), the last one being a soakaway

the washing machine and shower water etc should just go direct into a soakaway

hope I am not teaching my grandmother to suck

----------


## man with no head

I'm thinking of recyling my 'gray' water to provide irrigation for plants, etc.

----------


## hillbilly

That's what I thought Dr Andy. Hope I'm not wrong... :Sad:

----------


## hillbilly

> I'm thinking of recyling my 'gray' water to provide irrigation for plants, etc.


I thought the same thing but could not get my head around a storage basin.

----------


## hillbilly

More cooking.


And now we have dinner.

----------


## hillbilly

I think it is best if one leaves these critters out all day and then cook in the evening.


And then add more chillies.

----------


## DrAndy

> That's what I thought Dr Andy. Hope I'm not wrong...


I think that is the main thing about a septic tank, the shit has to gently stew and degenerate. When new shit comes in, it pushes the older shit out to the next tank, or ring, where it should get completely broken down. It is then safe to slowly soak into the ground, bacteria free.

There must be some good info about this somewhere

The one I had put in, in Portugal, was a single tank, but inside was a series of concentric rings which the shit had to flow through. At the end, it discharged into the same soakaway as the grey water

----------


## buadhai

> Originally Posted by surasak
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of recyling my 'gray' water to provide irrigation for plants, etc.
> 
> 
> I thought the same thing but could not get my head around a storage basin.


I did this on Saipan. You don't want to store it. Even gray water will stink pretty quickly. Just run it out to some place where you have water-loving plants. I had some white ginger and pak bung out where my gray water emptied.

----------


## man with no head

^That's sort of what I had in mind.

----------


## Dougal

> Originally Posted by hillbilly
> 
> 
> That's what I thought Dr Andy. Hope I'm not wrong...
> 
> 
> I think that is the main thing about a septic tank, the shit has to gently stew and degenerate. When new shit comes in, it pushes the older shit out to the next tank, or ring, where it should get completely broken down. It is then safe to slowly soak into the ground, bacteria free.
> 
> There must be some good info about this somewhere
> ...


There is a whole thread on Septic tanks here:

https://teakdoor.com/construction-in-...-thailand.html

One of my posts in there has some links to other sites that tell you more than you ever wanted to know about getting rid of shit.

----------


## quikia

Why did you chose the fencing that you have now. Would the cost of the fencing be at least 1/6 of the total cost? Or 100,000.00 baht?  And are there  cheaper alternatives like plant hedges or cement poles with stringed barb wires (you know strays!)ination  Or a combination of both, for landcaping purposes. 
What about human intrusions?

----------


## ceburat

Great post HB.  I hope TD keeps it on record for years for referrence.  Much good information in there.

----------


## hillbilly

*From today's BKK Post.*

*Phitsanulok may sacrifice outlying areas* 

_Irrigation office may be forced to close gates of dam and dyke in order to save commercial centre from flooding_

*By Chaiwat Singha Sunthorn Pongpao* 

The Phitsanulok irrigation office may be forced to close the gates of a major dam and a dyke and let peripheral areas flood in order to save the province's commercial centre. Mongkol Vichianchit, director of Irrigation 3 Office, said the option would be considered if the water level in downtown Phitsanulok, the commercial centre of the lower North, showed signs of reaching a critical level. 

It is possible the water level could rise beyond a manageable level. In that case, the *Naresuan dam* and the Makhamsoong dyke, the province's main floodgates, may have to be shut down, even at the expense of greater Phitsanulok. 
The closure would result in the outlying areas of *Phrom Phiram* and Muang districts, already suffering from recent inundations, being more heavily flooded... 

Bangkok Post : General news

My home is in this area of Phrom Phiram and about 5 km from the dam. 

Naturally, many of the outlying farmers are rather upset! The old lady had to leave by plane last night to go up to her village and argue with the government officials about this plan. :Mad:

----------


## man with no head

Damn, that sucks. The Nan River, unfortunately, gets its start in the valley where you live (it's actually a basin) and the only outlet for it is through the dam circled in red near the bottom. It's amazing how close the Mekong is.

----------


## Thetyim

That picture is the Sirikit dam near Uttaradit and not far from me in Phrae.
I don't think that is where HB problem is comimg from.

It's the dams further south

----------


## man with no head

Ah, now I see. I was thinking he was building the house in this thread further upstream.

----------


## Thetyim

I think HB house is  north of Phisanulok near Phom Phiram so it is the dams south of Uttaradit that would affect him

----------


## man with no head

They must be small dams because a quick glance at Google Earth shows nothing in the river downstream from the Sirikit Dam. That's why I got confused.

----------


## man with no head

Aha, found it:



It's dreadfully flat there.

----------


## hillbilly

This is the Naresuan Dam near my home. Not very big!

----------


## hillbilly

This is a shot of the new bridge they are building at Phrom Phiram. This was taken a few weeks ago. My home is just a short boat ride from here.


This is a scene from this past weekend. You can see how much the water has risen.

----------


## hillbilly

The water is slowly rising to the road. First to go was my corn crop and now it appears the bananas are gone also. :Sad:  


Since I can't do anything about the water, let's go inside hillbilly's compound to see what has been going on. I have to admit, the wife's photos are pretty good.

----------


## buadhai

> The water is slowly rising to the road.


Wow, this is incredible. Keep the photos coming. I hope the water doesn't get much higher. Must be both frustrating and frightening.

----------


## hillbilly

We will head to the house first. 


Hopefully, in a few months my idea for this tree will work out!

----------


## hillbilly

The concrete has been poured underneath the house.


Might as well walk up the stairs and see what is going on. K. Pa will guide us...

----------


## hillbilly

Even though our home is sorta of a traditional Thai teak house, I did not want traditional Thai bugs getting in. So we had screen doors and windowns installed. In this view we are lookiing into the master bedroom.


The bathroom is quite simple. The washing machine will also go in here.

----------


## hillbilly

The floor will have a smooth finish when completed.


A view from the front terrace. You can see the rising river in the background. Luckily, our home is about 3 meters off the ground.

----------


## hillbilly

The bedroom terrace.


One side of the home. Some of the trees have to come out as they are to close to each other.


Can you see the kitchen counter?

----------


## klongmaster

gonna make you cry when that shitty water covers your nice new fence...

i see it's not vented at the bottom anywhere...do you think it will withstand the pressure of all that water?

finished article looks great HB...well done...hope the water stops where it is




.

----------


## RandomChances

> Can you see the kitchen counter?


Wow you rich people get guy's in to do everything, just how many kitchens have you got ?

----------


## buadhai

> Wow you rich people


What do you mean "rich"? He couldn't even afford a proper toilet that you can plant your feet on!

----------


## hillbilly

I hope so klongmaster. When we stated this project I asked the locals about flooding. Most said that their grandparents had seen a flood thoughout the village. I am begining to think my poll was not big enough...

Anyway, here is my teak sofa on the way to completion. In the background you can see an old Thai kitchen cupboard that we plan on using.


The screen door guys working. Unluckily, they were using our kitchen counter for a workbench. K.Pa tore into them. He is a old grouchy, do it my way kind of guy. Most of the workers hate him, but he does a good job...

----------


## KID

start filling the sand bags now hillbilly-- A few sump pumps( big commercial size) might be a wise purchase also----- hope I am wrong

----------


## sho1994gun

what is the room that is under the bathroom and what will the part under the house be used for?

----------


## Bung

Wow, I stayed up way to late reading this great thread. Good on you Hillbilly!

It brought back a lot of fond - and not so fond- memories of my house build. Many things the same, especially the mistakes.

It is quite a challenge to take something like this on in Thailand but after a couple of years the dust has settled and my finances have recovered. It really is my castle and I hate when I have to leave it.

"Wat Bung"

----------


## buadhai

How's the flood today HB? Was hoping to hear from you.

----------


## Thetyim

> How's the flood today HB? Was hoping to hear from you.


Well HB posted a picture of himself a few minutes ago and I can safely say that the water is not waist deep yet .

----------


## klongmaster

> Well HB posted a picture of himself a few minutes ago and I can safely say that the water is not waist deep yet


where?...

----------


## buadhai

^
Where is the photo or where is the water?

----------


## Thetyim

https://teakdoor.com/178611-post10.html

----------


## Dougal

> I have to admit, the wife's photos are pretty good.


I'm still waiting to see the photos of Hilly's wife  :Wink:

----------


## hillbilly

Since the water has not yet breached the road, the workers began to lay tile. The small room you see in the background was originally built to hide the bathroom plumbing. We just expanded it a bit in order to make a storage shed.


Total cost for the tile? B52,000. This does not include labor. I am paying these 3 guys B200 each per day. They are normally rice farmers but are also well known for their construction skills.

----------


## hillbilly

Bought this old Thai boat for B300. Will be refurbished and added to the landscape theme.


The goal is to eventually have small fish and a plant or two in the boat.

----------


## hillbilly

We also bought some buffalo skulls for decorating. We will take out the fake eyes... :Smile:  


The tile work is coming along.

----------


## ceburat

How is it up there now?  Has your house flooded or has the water started going down? I wish you luck.  My wife and I have been following your thread but nothing for the last few days. Again Good Luck.

----------


## Matthew

What a great read. Can't wait for the next installment. 

 :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

The water has started to go down but it also has been raining for the last several days so...

I will be going to my 'upcountry' home in about 1 week. Hopefully, my next project is taking off... :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Hopefully, my next project is taking off...


What's that? A boat?

----------


## William

this thread would actually make for a nice coffee table book.

Just my opinion

----------


## buadhai

> What's that? A boat?


He's already got the boat, he just needs to make sure it floats!

And, yeah, once again congratulations for a great thread. Wonderful pics and excellent writing.

----------


## Gallowspole

Loved this thread...why don't you set up a webcam?

You'd be able to see what goes on when you ain't there...

----------


## Ken May

This thread is so good that it brought me out of hibernation. Hillbilly, when you gonna get your boat on water? Let'a drink copious scotch an shoot Dirty Dog's guns at innocent creatures.

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

Great thread, really enjoyed reading and learning about the thai way of construction.

----------


## hillbilly

^Thanks for the compliment guys! I'm not sure about DD's gun tho. :Smile:  

Anyway, here you can see how the tile work for the porch and sidewalk is coming along. We had the sidewalk built 2 meters wide and it will eventually snake around the land.


Let's take a look and see how the eating table is coming along. The wood cost about B10,00 and I am paying my 73-year old carpenter B200 per day. He is slow but I think worth the wait.

----------


## hillbilly

The final coat of varnish has been applied to the table. You can see the refurbished old style Thai kitchen cabinet to the left of the table.


Our sofa is also coming along slowly. Soon, we will buy a pad of some sort to rest my big butt on. :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

This is a look at the kitchen table under construction. This job has seemingly taken forever.


Almost done. The only problem that I can see is that the counter top is a somewhat different color than the cabinets. My fault as I wasn't there. :Sad:

----------


## hillbilly

A look through part of the kitchen into the bathroom.


My next project is getting underway this week. The landscaping! The cost is unkown right now. It won't be that damn much as I don't have any money left. However, I do know that today the landscape boss cost me B30,000. For 3 trees...!

----------


## Eliminator

Hillbilly, I love the thread and all that, but what the heck trees are you putting in that cost 10K a piece?

----------


## KID

MY thoughts also, you can buy almost any tree here in the states for  that kind of money. I though the cost's in LOS were a lot cheaper????

I noticed you have a tree growing in the tile at the end of the stairs. won't the roots grow and crack your concrete and tile all up???

----------


## hillbilly

Actually, the landscape boss said that a tree never dies. What this actually means...?

Anyway he has designed some of the top golf courses in this area and some expensive and fancy gardens, so for now I say 'mai ben lai'. :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

This landscape guy is a top-notch expert. I checked his credentials and his jobs are rather impressive. Way beyond my means...

Will the trees die? Probably. :Sad:

----------


## Begbie

10,000 baht seems a lot for a tree. I once paid 1200 baht.

----------


## friscofrankie

> B12,000. So, basically we worked out a deal with the same landscape boss to buy 3 more treees about the same size for B10,000 a piece.


Price is delivered and in the ground right?

----------


## ceburat

Great thread.  Beautiful house.  I am very happy for you that the river went back down.

----------


## Lily

My favourite thread. Good work and a beautiful house.

----------


## hillbilly

There have been some questions about a B10,00 tree. Pictured below is a tree we bought for B12,000. So, basically we worked out a deal with the same landscape boss to buy 3 more treees about the same size for B10,000 a piece.

Why this might sound expensive to some, I have friends that have bought trees for B40,000. However, these trees were about the size of giant Redwoods.  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

> I noticed you have a tree growing in the tile at the end of the stairs. won't the roots grow and crack your concrete and tile all up???


Good question and I hope i have the answer. I believe with careful pruning and luck, that this tree will invite people into my ying/yang home. :Smile:  

In reality, you are probably right. But sometimes it is fun to try something different... :Very Happy:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Will they give you a refund if the tree dies within a year or so?

----------


## dirtydog

1 Months garauntee usually, have you ever tried to kill a tree within one month?

----------


## hillbilly

Update on hillbilly's land. The river has not breached the still. :Very Happy:  

Wait till you see hillbilly's latest project...  :Wink:

----------


## hillbilly

Since I have had some time on my hand the past week has been spent upcountry at hillbilly's shack. Somethings went good, some went bad, but it was all expensive. :Smile:  

Come on in and let's look around.


The tile on the entrance has finally been laid. Looks good, I think. However, with the next shot you will see that I will have them TRY again to make it right. (Hint-look at the sign)

----------


## hillbilly

I lost the argument on having a spirit house. Here is a small one the wife decided on that is progressing along. Notice the comforts hillbilly provides his staff.


The workers are always pleased to see me and my camera!

----------


## hillbilly

> 1 Months garauntee usually, have you ever tried to kill a tree within one month?


We were lucky! We got a year warranty on our landscaping. More on that later.

----------


## hillbilly

Hell, it's hot out. Let's check out the inside of the shack. To me one of the most important rooms is the kitchen.


Then we have our eating table. Notice in the left background an old style Thai dish/food pantry.

----------


## hillbilly

Our Teak couch. With labor and material, I think the cost ran about B10,000. 


Everyone has to sleep. The wife wanted to sleep on the floor like in the old times. We settled for this B25,000 Serta bed. :Smile:   Crank on the ceiling fan and snooze away!

----------


## hillbilly

Now we all know the bathroom is one of the most important rooms in a home. The directions of many of families take place in this sacred place.


I insisted on a modern shower. The wife likes the old way of dip and dunk.

----------


## hillbilly

To show everyone that hillbilly does have some class here is my washer. And yes, my clothes are soft...


Enough of the inside of the home for now, let's go back outside to tour hillbilly's resort. Now, you are probably asking what the hell is this?


Good question.

----------


## Rigger

> Enough of the inside of the home for now, let's go back outside to tour hillbilly's resort. Now, you are probably asking what the hell is this?


Looking good HB

out side dunny ???

----------


## hillbilly

You are correct rigger. But wait until you hear the story, more on that later. :Smile:  

Did you people ever get a gift from someone and you had to put it somewhere? Well, the wife loved the art work so much she decided to decorate our living room wall. Guess who in the TeakDoor family gave me this item and I will cook you and a guest dinner here in my BKK 'mooban'.

----------


## friscofrankie

^ MtD??

----------


## hillbilly

FF, you nailed it! Since you probably ain't coming to BKK, you want me to mail you some BBQ ribs? :Smile:

----------


## friscofrankie

I never said never.  Will get down tomeet a few of ya'll later in the year,  just some schedule shuffling had to be done in the last moment.  I owe the TD folks that came up here, the effort to get down there.
When I think of you cooking I get his image of mashed potatoes, and soe grey peas in a casserole, How 'bout a beer?  :Wink:

----------


## buadhai

Still going strong HB. Can't wait for more!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> You are correct rigger. But wait until you hear the story, more on that later. 
> 
> Did you people ever get a gift from someone and you had to put it somewhere? Well, the wife loved the art work so much she decided to decorate our living room wall. Guess who in the TeakDoor family gave me this item and I will cook you and a guest dinner here in my BKK 'mooban'.


I'm glad it looks good, HB. Thanks for the picture.

----------


## hillbilly

Now let's begin to look at the landscaping. This job will take about 3 weeks and cost about B150,000. The landscaper boss owns the biggest plant/garden center in P-Lok.


They begin to clean out the old building leftovers.

----------


## hillbilly

The big trees begin to arrive.


Big ones. About B12,000 per pop..

----------


## hillbilly

This one is about 40 years old.


Putting the old guy into a new home.

----------


## hillbilly

All the supports are being put in. The landscape boss and my experience shows that it is best to leave the supports in until they rot off at ground level.


Now are they taking this palm tree out or putting it in?


I had orginally put this palm tree in the ground about 3 years ago. Problem, was it is now in the wrong place. They are digging this tree up and it will be replanted elsewhere on hillbilly's estate later on.

----------


## hillbilly

Well crap, both palm trees are coming out.


One of the many big trees in the ground. By looking at this photo, try and guess which Thai person is the boss...

----------


## hillbilly

Work on the spirit house continues.


And work on the traditional Thai bathroom continues, unless a phone call is necessary! :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

This should be interesting. i mentioned to the wife that her traditional Thai bathroom normally did not have plastic doors. So? This is what she bought. How this is going to work I have no idea...


These old style Thai bathroom shelves are going in our main bathroom.

----------


## hillbilly

Starting work on the driveway.


Work on the spirit house has ben going on for over 1 week now. These bricks are the ones the originally came with the property. The locals say that my place use to be called Wat Gow. Then the Burmese army swept through this area and destroyed everything about 400 years ago.

The experts that have examined the bricks say that they are only about 150 years old. So who knows?

Anyway, the wife wanted the spirit house...

----------


## hillbilly

We found a snake or two, but they were all eaten.


Still cleaning out the old grass and weeds...

----------


## hillbilly

The fancy rock work on the spirit house begins.


You might begin to wonder where the other hole has gone. Let me save you the trouble. It is a Thai thing... :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

The red road rock for the driveway finally arrives.


Now guess how the red rock was spread out?

----------


## buadhai

> You might begin to wonder where the other hole has gone. Let me save you the trouble. It is a Thai thing...


So, will there be one spirit house or two? The fact that some places have two has always confused me. Maybe it's because they didn't know that the second hole is supposed to be filled in?

----------


## hillbilly

^Stay tuned. This little one-holer or two took me almost 3 weeks to figure out... :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Next time I see you hilly its gonna be cool season.  Sipping whisky goes so nice thread,  The jug and my place are on me.

What a great thread,  a contender for sure.

----------


## buadhai

> What a great thread,  a contender for sure.


Yep. So on point for those of us living here. So well documented and such a great balance of humor and information.

HB really knows how to keep up the suspense, doesn't he? He's got me chomping at the bit for the spirit house story....

----------


## hillbilly

As you can see the original spirit house foundation had two holes. This was agreed upon by the entire family and the local monk. I tend to stay out of these conversations. It is not my land nor my culture. :Smile:  

We then bought 2 spirit houses from Phrae. One big and a smaller one. Additionally, we purchased 2 fancy Teak posts to support the spirit houses.

So one hot afternoon I watched our B200 per day worker fill in one hole and leave the other ready. I started to intervene, but on this issue my goal was to keep my mouth shut.

The next day the inspection team from the family arrived. Much heated and loud debate was held about the missing hole. What did the worker say in his reply?

Everyone know that a spirit house foundation only has on post. The second post has to be built upon 4 legs. Why?

The first post into the foundation represents the spirits that have existed with that land forever. The second post (not in cement) represents the grandparents who may or may not want to visit.

The monks were called back in along with the entire family and everyone agreed with my B200 per day worker.

TIT...

----------


## Thetyim

> We then bought 2 spirit houses from Phrae.


Why didn't you call in for a cuppa then ?    :Sad:

----------


## hillbilly

You see this guy here?


Surely, he had to be trusted as he was wearing an American cap. Come to find out he was hustling other dump truck drivers to deliver our red rock. The wife asked him to leave... He did sorta...

----------


## buadhai

Thanks for the explanation on the spirit houses. I've asked many people and never really got a straight answer:

Why are there often two? Why is one taller than the other? Why is the taller one usually more ornate, brightly painted and on a single post? Why is the shorter one usually painted in earth tones, less elaborate and on four legs with a ladder leading up?

The simple answer your workman gave pretty much explains everything. The tall one is for permanent residents, the short one with the ladder for guests.

----------


## lom

> The tall one is for permanent residents, the short one with the ladder for guests.


Not really, the one with the ladder is for the gnomes ie the small people who has ever stayed in the land. The tall, more ornate one, is for the spirits of our ancessors. Obviosly they can fly so they don't need the ladder  :Smile:

----------


## buadhai

Thanks. Greenie for you lom.

----------


## hillbilly

Thai back hoes at work!


Finishing touches from my B200 per day worker.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

So. What would happen if you didn't have a spirit house built? My place in Ayutthaya hasn't got one, and it's not going to have one either. Will this mean we'll have all the ghosts round for tea every night?

----------


## hillbilly

> So. What would happen if you didn't have a spirit house built?


GoW, do your care to add your thoughts? :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

The complications of the traditional Teak bathroom begin.


Here you can see my idea of a curved driveway around my Teak trees.

----------


## hillbilly

The driveway is starting to look good.


I think that the spirit house is coming along. :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Part of the road within the hillbilly's land is almost finished.


I wonder what this guy is doing?

----------


## hillbilly

Another load coming in.


Notice the Thai farm truck on the left.

----------


## hillbilly

Many of you may be wondering what this pile of dirt is for. Can you say tee off, in to the water?

----------


## flash

Just tried saying tee off into the water, that was simple, give me something more difficult to say

----------


## hillbilly

See this big massive white tree over my home? Stay tuned and let's see what happens...

----------


## hillbilly

> Just tried saying tee off into the water, that was simple, give me something more difficult to say


Without giving any hints away;let me just suggest swing towards the monkeys... :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

While a beautiful tree, is it good to have next to the house? Was I stupid or could it cost me me a hole in the roof?


In the meantime, we have the workers wondering, does it stay or go?

----------


## Eliminator

> You see this guy here?
> 
> 
> Surely, he had to be trusted as he was wearing an American cap. Come to find out he was hustling other dump truck drivers to deliver our red rock. The wife asked him to leave... He did sorta...


What do you mean by "he was husling other truck drivers"?  You paid for the amount of rock so how could he make money?

----------


## Thaicoon

Hillbilly, fair play mate,, i like your style, making a bloody good job, i cannot wait untill i see the finished product.

----------


## hillbilly

> Originally Posted by hillbilly
> 
> 
> You see this guy here?
> 
> 
> Surely, he had to be trusted as he was wearing an American cap. Come to find out he was hustling other dump truck drivers to deliver our red rock. The wife asked him to leave... He did sorta...
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "he was husling other truck drivers"? You paid for the amount of rock so how could he make money?


He arrived first thing in the morning when he heard we wanted some red rock. He quoted a price. Basically, what he was doing was collecting about B50 extra per load. He was trying to be the middleman. We went around him! :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

A look from the back at the land before the landscaping began.

----------


## hillbilly

The driveway work continues. Here is the tractor guy we use. Normally, he charges about B250 per hour.


I think that he does a pretty good job. However, he does like to drink his special Thai water all day. :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Sometimes you see the workers in this position.


But, mostly in this position.

----------


## hillbilly

The old style bathroom work is ongoing.


Have you figured out what this old man is making? We all have at least one somewhere... :Wink:

----------


## hillbilly

This photo was taken to show the new along with the old.


It seems as though the trucks would never stop coming.

----------


## hillbilly

The spirit house at least the concrete base is nearing the end.


Dirt was being dumped everywhere! Luckily, I had ignored the wife's request to sweep the walk earlier. :Smile:

----------


## lom

> The spirit house at least the concrete base is nearing the end.


I notice that you have the correct number of stairs/levels (odd numbers) for coming up to the top.
Surely your wife has designed the base  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Quite true lom. I stayed away (as much as possible) from the construction of the Thai spirit house.

----------


## hillbilly

Before the garden workers cover everthing up, I decided to get a shot of where the termite people do their thing. We pay for this service yearly. About B3000 I think. They come out twice a year and spray.


A mom and son team. :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Well the dirt on one side has been completed. Now for the trees.


First we have to get rid of some old and dying trees. You might be able to make out the phone numbers of the landscaping company.

----------


## hillbilly

Compacting of the soil begins in order to lay the grass down smoothly.


You can see that the old style Thai door is now in place.

----------


## hillbilly

The old man is still working. Notice the concrete picnic table, it was a gift from the lumber yard where we had purchased much of our material.


More big trees are arriving.

----------


## hillbilly

Safety is not always a big concern...


Removing the protective covering for the roots.

----------


## hillbilly

This tree cost B12,000 and is about 40 years old.


The secret sauce to help the trees grow.

----------


## hillbilly

Finally in the ground.


Another B12,000 coming out of the truck.


And going in the ground.

----------


## Thetyim

It that the thai equivalent of Marmite ?

----------


## hillbilly

In the meantime the phone guy is here.


They were not very happy when they found out the phone wire had to go underground.

----------


## buadhai

What kind of trees did you buy?

----------


## hillbilly

> What kind of trees did you buy?


When I get the list compiled, I will post it. Will try to do both in Thai and English. :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

The main landscape boss looks on. Have to admit, he does keep a close eye on his workers. :Smile:  Designing the landscape was not a hastily thrown together plot. The boss really worked with us in order to achieve what we were after.


One more tree going near the front gate.

----------


## hillbilly

In about a year this tree will provide plenty of shade for the front entrance.


More trees.

----------


## hillbilly

A large shade tree for the front porch.


One of the crane operators. I didn't want to ask him what he was thinking...


The Thai workers always took time out to relax! :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Remember the big white tree at the back of the home. Well, it has to come down. This tree has a tendancy to break off in high winds. I knew this beforehand, but kept hoping it would be okay.


We hired 'superman' from down the road to accomplish this feat. The house is very near along with the electrical wires.

----------


## hillbilly

First he cuts a foot hold.


And the climb begins. Notice the rope draped over his shoulder? 


Still climbing...

----------


## hillbilly

Meanwhile more trees and plants are coming in.

----------


## hillbilly

Let's head back to the Thai traditional bathroom and see what is going on. I am thinking that Thais use to be alot smaller.


Step on inside!

----------


## hillbilly

Spraying a newly planted trees for ants. The boss said never mind.


With the trees comes loads of potting soil.

----------


## hillbilly

Now what is 'superman' going to do?

----------


## hillbilly

I don't know what bothered me more. Him falling out of the tree or a big hole in my shack. :Smile:  

He would lower the cut log to the ground where his wife would untie the know and then they would repeat the process.


And he continues on his journey upwards.

----------


## hillbilly

Another branch cut.


And he climbs higher and higher.

----------


## hillbilly

The branch gives way!


Safely caught by the rope and then lowered to the ground.


He ain't done yet...

----------


## hillbilly

All the villagers call him 'superman'. You can see why, not bad for a 51 year old Thai guy.


Just about done. 'superman' is also known for charging alot. Well worth the B1,000 I gave him. The wife thought it was way to high of a price. I told her next time climb up the damn tree yourself. :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Now let's see what the landscapers have brought us.


And even more palms...

----------


## Sanuk Canuk

1,000 Baht wow! A neighbor of my folks just had a similar job done on a much smaller tree (albeit by a power line). It cost them about $3,000 can or ~ 100,000 baht.

----------


## Eliminator

> All the villagers call him 'superman'. You can see why, not bad for a 51 year old Thai guy.
> 
> 
> Just about done. 'superman' is also known for charging alot. Well worth the B1,000 I gave him. The wife thought it was way to high of a price. I told her next time climb up the damn tree yourself.


Sorry I can't give you green again but I agree with you, "tell her to climb". I would have given him 2000 baht TIP and been very happy. I also wouldn't have waited though an chopped the bloody thing "BEFORE" the construction. You would be looking at hundreds of dollars anywhere else.  :Wink:

----------


## Propagator

Did he use an axe all the time for the felling of the tree?  Can't see any sign of a bow saw which I would have thought to be easier.

----------


## hillbilly

^ He didn't use anything other than the axe you can see in a few of the photos!

----------


## hillbilly

Some of the smaller trees are now being placed in the ground.


Now can you see what this old man is building? Not bad for B200 per piece. :Smile:  Hopefully, our visitors will place trash in these and not on the ground.

----------


## hillbilly

Now if we go back to the very end of hillbilly's resort you can see the septic tank for the bathroom. Since the shower will probably not be used very much, the water will just drain out onto the ground.


Can you see the Thai old-style bathroom from this view?

----------


## hillbilly

Here you can see some of the larger trees and bushes now in place. I have no idea who the little kid is. Seems like there is always one running around somewhere. :Smile:  


We have spent alot of baht and too much time on this house! So what does the wife do? Tries to turn it into a hillbilly shack with the laundry!

----------


## hillbilly

Eventually, the sun goes down.





And what does a hillbilly do to relax in the middle of the jungle? :Wink:

----------


## buadhai

Too damn good. Well done. Well done.

And, it looks lovely, even with the laundry....

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Superb stuff, HB. GoW's already got the car loaded up; when can we come a'visiting?

 :goldcup:

----------


## klongmaster

Great ending to a great story...you could have just posted the pics but then we would have felt cheated over our TD subscription(!)...

really though...the commentary has been most enjoyable...a thread well done..

----------


## Dean

Having come back to the U.S. with a house in progress since the end of May (and probably not done until January), I can understand your feelings of accomplishment and frustrations.  I'm spending only my money on my house, so I don't have to make any compromises on design.  However, I speak little Thai and while my business partner, who is Thai and speaks decent English, translates for me to the contractor or worker, things sometime get lost in translation. Like when I said I wanted a urinal in the bathroom.  I got one in all three bathrooms.  My project stated out at 2-2,200,000 bath (excluding land) and now is up to 3.2 million baht (excluding the wall around the land and the carport/garage that I added later).  It probably would have been fairly close to cost if I had understood how much teak wood cost.  I am using teak taken from older houses or from small family lumber yards and all of it is used and then planed.  They are just finishing up the teak ceilings on the second floor (the first floor shows the teak beams and supports that are exposed), so I don't think that I'll have to buy any more and can stay within a budget for the rest of the project.  I'll spend 1,600,000 baht so far on teak.  If I knew then what I know now about the cost,  I would have stuck with concrete.  But the house is the nicest wood house that I've ever seen.  I just hope that I'll have some money left when its done and enjoy it.  Pictures to come in February-March.  Thanks, Hillbilly!

----------


## hillbilly

I really appreciate all of the comments and suggestions. But this thread ain't over yet. Now we have to put the cherry on the top.

Dean, we would love to see some photos!

As I had said earlier the budget for the landscaping was around B150,000. Let's add anothe B50,000 and I think we will be there. Here are a few photos of the recent progress. Will get an update this weekend.

Here is a view from my front porch. One big problem that I see now. I forget to have undergrounding wire laid for lights along the walkway. :Sad:  



A closer look. The plan is to have the monks come this weekend so we can finish installing the spirit house.

----------


## friscofrankie

WOW! Absolutely beautiful place you got there HB.
Great man, just great.
Good to see someone gettng it so right.

----------


## hillbilly

Even more dirt is being brought in. Actually another 12 loads.


With all of the dirt, the tractor guy has been brought back in. Wonder what is going on? Tee off, is still the key word...

----------


## buadhai

> But this thread ain't over yet.


I think you fooled us with the night time fade out and the Beverly Hillbillies screen shot....

Keep on.

----------


## hillbilly

This is what the Thai traditional bathroom is going to look like on the inside.

Well almost, a light coat of protective covering will go over the walls and the floor. Plus a coat of paint for the rest of the walls.Notice, that skeeters are allowed. 


The foremost front yard is coming along nicely. BTW, with all this 'massive' yard we also purchased a Honda lawnmower. Details later this weekend. I insisted on a grass catcher attachment. What is the old saying about men and their toys?  :Smile:

----------


## meepho

this is one of the best and well documented  posts i've had the pleasure to read from start to finish. i'm sure the home will be well worth the odd setback or two.
congratulations.

one question for you hillbilly

i've been building our house for a while now and the gardens around our little piece of heaven do not have the nice greenery that you are trying to achieve on your grand estate, i've been told its to do with too much salt in the earth ,and the water supply??
what is the cost for good top soil, and how deep a layer to put on the build up soil we have laid [ a very hard composition ] if you don't mind me asking,
we are building in the korat area.

----------


## hillbilly

> one question for you hillbilly
> 
> i've been building our house for a while now and the gardens around our little piece of heaven do not have the nice greenery that you are trying to achieve on your grand estate, i've been told its to do with too much salt in the earth ,and the water supply??
> what is the cost for good top soil, and how deep a layer to put on the build up soil we have laid [ a very hard composition ] if you don't mind me asking,
> we are building in the korat area.


Here at TeakDoor we do not believe in BSing or being the expert in everything Thai. So my answer is I do not know!

However, I am certain someone will be around shortly to answer your question. BTW, we buy good topsoil for B380 per truck. In your area I have no idea...

"Kolat" guys. Help me out! :Smile:

----------


## buadhai

> what is the cost for good top soil, and how deep a layer to put on the build up soil we have laid


A bit OT here, but....

I live in a very inexpensive moo baan about 10 K west of Korat. This is typical low lying land that used to be rice fields. The builder here put a layer of really crappy fill down before building. When I dig a hole I come up with big rocks, broken roof tiles, hunks of concrete, etc. That said, I've still been able to come up with pretty good "green" results:

The Garden

I haven't noticed any problems that I would relate to salinity; either in the soil or in the water. But, things may be totally different where you are.

The price HB gave for a load of topsoil is about the same as a quote Ms. B got for a piece of land she owns in Korat.

But, unless you really need the additional height, I'd make sure the problem is really being caused by the soil and will be solved by adding more.

----------


## hillbilly

Going around the bend...


About 70% done with the front yard. Wait till you see what hillbilly has in store for the rest of the estate... :Smile:  


Here is a hint...


Don't forget to swing towards the river! :Very Happy:

----------


## buadhai

Q's:

What do the neighbors (are there any) think of the estate?

Who designed the landscaping?

----------


## hillbilly

> Q's:
> 
> What do the neighbors (are there any) think of the estate?
> 
> Who designed the landscaping?


The few people that live around our house are my wife's family and lifelong friends. While at first reluctant about our site, they now seem to be rather proud of the 'baan falang'. Only time will tell.

The landscaping? A combination of the landscape boss (mobile 08-693-33397) and me. He won most arguments... :Smile:  

Well worth the money!

----------


## dirtydog

Damn, good topsoil in Pattaya is 1,000baht per 10 wheel lorry load  :Sad:

----------


## meepho

> Originally Posted by hillbilly
> 
> what is the cost for good top soil, and how deep a layer to put on the build up soil we have laid
> 
> 
> A bit OT here, but....
> 
> I live in a very inexpensive moo baan about 10 K west of Korat. This is typical low lying land that used to be rice fields. The builder here put a layer of really crappy fill down before building. When I dig a hole I come up with big rocks, broken roof tiles, hunks of concrete, etc. That said, I've still been able to come up with pretty good "green" results:
> 
> ...


nong kai nam, i think thats how you could pronounce it,
about 14km outside of korat.

the house is about 350metres away from a big reservoir, and last year as the water levels dropped you could see the salt lines being left, i havn't been over this year so maybe with the rains it could help the situation i don't know.

i see a lot of lovely houses in los but the gardens seem to take a back seat, that is why we want to find out more about how to get and maintain the grounds to a decent level.

----------


## NickA

How much for the turf HB?

----------


## buadhai

> How much for the turf HB?


I'll have to ask Ms. B in the morning about both turf and topsoil prices....

Maybe we need a different thread for this discussion?

----------


## NickA

^That was to HB, not BH :Smile:  

Anyway, it's funny you should say that cos there already is a wonderful thread on the subject of turf....https://teakdoor.com/gardening-in-tha...ying-turf.html

----------


## buadhai

> ^That was to HB, not BH


Oh, no. Another sign of aging. Dyslexia sets in.

What next?

----------


## Dean

I promise, Hillbilly, that the photos will come.  I have taken 9 rolls of 36 prints, but not in digital, so I may have to have some help uploading them.   I'd like to do it like you are doing it, in one thread when the work is about completed.  As far as a garden goes, I'm looking at astroturf for the lawn (just a joke but I do have a "black thumb" when it comes to plants).  I do plan on putting in 20-30 teak trees on the back of the 1.5 rai lot but haven't decided on the rest, but you have given me some ideas.  I'll go to the flower show in Chiang Mai when I get back after Thanksgiving to get more ideas.  I don't think that I'll be able to afford the 10,000 mature trees that you have but I will have four months off after house is finished to do a lot of the landscaping myself.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Good luck with the turf, HB, you'll need it. I've never once seen turf laid properly here and yours (sadly) is no exception.

----------


## Lily

^But Marmite, you can lay your own turf. 

Or do you mean that the turf is not any good?

----------


## NickA

^^Seems to work though, mine is still OK after a year or so.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> ^But Marmite, you can lay your own turf. 
> 
> Or do you mean that the turf is not any good?


I mean the way they lay the turf here is shite.

----------


## Lily

My son in law laid turf in my front yard at home after I had had the yard trashed during a renovation and he just dug it out quite deep and levelled it and laid the turf down like carpet and gave me strict instructions about watering.

I was scared that I was going to kill it but it yellowed off for just a little while and kicked off again quite quickly.

----------


## breezer1

Hillbilly 

How many times over budget did you go when building the house  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

> How many times over budget did you go when building the house


Read the thread then you will know.....

----------


## breezer1

> Originally Posted by breezer
> 
> How many times over budget did you go when building the house
> 
> 
> Read the thread then you will know.....


DD i have followed the thread and can remember many post back that Hillbilly said his buget was out of the window it was a simple question i will look through the thread to find out .

Seems that Hillbilly had half the village on the payroll  :Smile:

----------


## ceburat

Onward and Upward HB, you are doing great.  Looks great too.

----------


## hillbilly

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by breezer
> ...


Way over budget! About a million baht or so...

----------


## hillbilly

Hillbilly appreciates all the comments on this thread. I am somewhat embarassed about all the accolades (is this a real word?) given.

However, just remember for every hill that we have climbed to build our shack, we have also had a few valleys.

This thread was originally started because I enjoyed TeakDoor and wanted to contribute something worthwhile. I ain't the sharpest tool in the shed and wondered what I could do. Eventually, the thought hit me, why not just show everyone what my latest project was. 

Thus it began. However, at times I thought the TeakDoor family would love this action while I was shooting photos and then at times; I thought this sure makes me look like a dumb shit. For example, one can see that at times I spent to much money and at other periods not enough.

I have been honest and trying to show everyone else what can happen good and not so good.

Thanks everyone for their comments, suggestions, and bitches. This is how we learn.

So if you ain't to bored stay tuned for the update on hillbilly's resort and my latest project, coming next week... :Smile:  

(Hint-buffalo)

----------


## Rigger

> So if you ain't to bored stay tuned for the update on hillbilly's resort and my latest project, coming next week...


No mate not bored at all even for us guys that have already built a house here the house will be a credit to you and your wife. 
well done very nice mate

----------


## breezer1

This is a brilliant thread it is a great read and its great seeing all the photos  hope you spend many happy days and nites at the Hillbilly shack .

----------


## Kuhn Gary

Hillbilly, thank you so much for this thread.  I bet you made a couple of mistakes along the way, but who doesn't on any significant project?  You are the MAN on Teakdoor in my humble opinion.  I have learned a lot from this thread (I consider it an absolute classic) and appreciate that you have shared so much with great photos.

Well thank you, and I look forward to seeing the next improvement.  By the way, a million baht might be a lot in muang thai, but that looks like a wonderful home.  I wish you a long happy life, sitting on the porch, with a lovely lady by your side, music in the air, cool drinks in the fridge ....  What more does a hillbilly need?

----------


## friscofrankie

^Cornbread

----------


## buadhai

> ^Cornbread


I smell a thread cooking....

----------


## Freddybear

> What is really sickening is that her father (his story coming up) thought it would be a good learning experience for the girl.


Thanks for ruining my day.  :Confused:    Probably goes on where I live, too, but I don't want to know.

----------


## hillbilly

Freddybear is referring to this young lady. Her father was one of the the many local workers on the work site who drank most of his daily wages up. Eventually, he was let go.

Last I heard the father had his motorcyle repossed and was back to fishing and drinking with his buddies.

A positive note. The young girl seems to have a talent for playing Thai traditional instruments. She recently won a scholarship for B5000!

----------


## Freddybear

> Freddybear is referring to this young lady. Her father was one of the the many local workers on the work site who drank most of his daily wages up. Eventually, he was let go.
> 
> Last I heard the father had his motorcyle repossed and was back to fishing and drinking with his buddies.
> 
> A positive note. The young girl seems to have a talent for playing Thai traditional instruments. She recently won a scholarship for B5000!


  Did not mean to hijack your thread with my ruminations. Thanks for a wonderful report on the house. This was one of the best such reports I have ever read. A beautiful house and a great insight on the building process. Glad to hear the young lady's fortunes are better.

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

This was definetly one of the best posts i have read in a very long time. And the finished product is beautiful, you should be very house proud Hillbilly.

----------


## hillbilly

There have been a few changes in hillbily's resort the past week or so. Let's see what happened. First, the spirit house was a pressing concern. TIT...


The blessing continues. I was told that the monks would do this ceremony and then this guy shows up. TIT...


Notice, the proper spirit house (well at least in this area) that has the main body for the spirits of the land and the smaller house on 4 legs for the grandparents.

----------


## hillbilly

The daughter takes one of many visitors on a tour of the landscape work in progress.


This is a shot of our formal Thai garden underway.

----------


## hillbilly

Here is a look at our circular driveway the leads from the back gate to the house.


I do love my palms! :Smile:

----------


## buadhai

Boy it looks great. I'm still confused about the spirit houses though. You say:




> Notice, the proper spirit house (well at least in this area) that has the main body for the spirits of the land and the smaller house on 4 legs for the grandparents.


But Lom said, I think, that the fixed one with the single post was for the ancestors (they can fly and don't need a ladder) and the one with four legs and a ladder were for the gnomes that had always lived in that vicinity.

Is this a matter of regional variation, or what?

----------


## hillbilly

Remember my earlier estimate the landscape budget? Stay tuned...

Look at the concrete that has been laid for the formal garden. Also please see the Thai worker watering a tree. Our water for this project has been running constantly for the last 2 weeks. :Sad:

----------


## greenthaiway

Great job Hillbilly!
Nice house in the countryside, I like it.
Planting older trees into the new garden was a good idea!
A fine house to live in. :-]




> Remember my earlier estimate the landscape budget? Stay tuned...
> 
> Look at the concrete that has been laid for the formal garden. Also please see the Thai worker watering a tree. Our water for this project has been running constantly for the last 2 weeks.

----------


## hillbilly

Here is a Thai reply (translated in English) about the spirit house.

"I have to ask my sister." "My sister has to ask my mom." "My mom says it is very deep."

In other words no one has a damn clue, except my B200 per day Thai worker. :Confused:  And he ain't talking. TIT...

----------


## hillbilly

Another shot at our formal Thai garden. Personally, I was not a fan of this concept. However, the old lady won the argument. Notice, I limited her space, albeit in the middle of hillbilly's estate!


Guess what these rocks/stones cost? The budget has now increased...

----------


## hillbilly

Starting to come together. What aggravates me is that I keep telling everyone no 'motocyes' through the front gate. They do not listen. But what can I expect, when most of the workers park their mode of transportation in their living rooms at night? :Smile:  


Now what is this boat doing here???

See the motorcycle going down the driveway? To far to walk. TIT...

----------


## Sir Burr

Hillbilly,
Maybe you should have spent some money on automaticly timed reticulation for a garden so big. How are you going to keep everything alive during the dry season?
My garden is about a rai and a quarter and there is no way I can water everything by hand.
My automatic reticulation cost about 150,000 Bt.

Fantastic thread by the way.

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

The land scaping looks awesome.

----------


## Propagator

You have got a good landscaping crew there. Really looks good, now ya got to learn about pruning and maintainence.  :Smile:  Did you think about getting a clause in the landscaping contract for them to look after it for the first year? Dont know if that sort of thing is done out there.

----------


## breezer1

Hillbilly looks FAN-TAZ-TIC well done brilliant thread enjoyed it very much and was a good learning experience .

----------


## Eliminator

Did the landscaping people put in a sprinkler system for you? You could easily set one up that runs off a timer and a lot less trouble than running around with a hose or buckets.

----------


## buadhai

> automaticly timed reticulation





> Did the landscaping people put in a sprinkler system for you? You could easily set one up that runs off a timer and a lot less trouble than running around with a hose or buckets.


Are Sir Burr and Eliminator talking about the same thing or is "reticulation" something different?

I agree though. It will be tough to keep all that turf alive and green during the dry season.

----------


## Sir Burr

You're right Buadhai, reticulation just means a sprinkler system.
I would imagine that the big stuff, palms and trees are relatively drought proof, but, the smaller plants and shrubs will definitely need regular watering.
My lawn turns brown every year as I just do not have enough water to keep it green, but, within a week of the rainy season starting, it all turns a lovely green again. this might have something to do with the type of grass I have. Yah Malay, a very coarse grass that also grows in the shade. If hillbilly has bought Yah Japan, if this dies, it may not come back.

----------


## buadhai

> Yah Malay, a very coarse grass that also grows in the shade. If hillbilly has bought Yah Japan, if this dies, it may not come back.


The only turf I see for sale here in Korat is Yah Japan, but I'm going to have some shady areas where I'd prefer one of the shade tolerant broad leafed grasses like Yah Malay ( what we used to call "Hilo Grass" after Hilo, Hi). Do they sell it by seed or what?

----------


## Dean

HB, I do like your gate and am still getting ideas on what to do with mine.  I have take many pictures of gates/openings that I'd like to hve but my contractor,at least to the first one, said it would cost 150,000 baht to do.  For the meantime, one the house is done, I'll use some kind of lumber to block off the gate opening until I decide what I want (or can afford).

----------


## Sir Burr

buadhai,
I've only seen Yah Malay as turf. Never seen it as seed.

----------


## Lek Lek

Appreciate your story Hillbilly  :goldcup:

----------


## hillbilly

> Did you think about getting a clause in the landscaping contract for them to look after it for the first year? Dont know if that sort of thing is done out there.


Yes, it is done out here in Thailand. It will cost me B4000 each month. This includes about 10 workers and 2 days work. The first month is free.

----------


## hillbilly

> Maybe you should have spent some money on automaticly timed reticulation for a garden so big. How are you going to keep everything alive during the dry season?


Good question. I am at the end of my money rope and could not afford an automatic sprinkling system. We have a full-time gardner now (Jaew, she has been in the story) for B3000 per month. Perhaps not the best way to go, but the budget sometimes tends to point the direction... :Smile: 

I will try to add the names and prices of the various grasses, plants, trees, bushes etc. that have been done under the landscaping bill. But please keep in mind that the invoice is 7 pages long. :Sad:

----------


## hillbilly

In the midst of everything, the neighbors always manage to bring a fish or two by to sell. Usually a couple hundred baht or so depending upon the size of the fish that they caught from my riverbank.


Now if we walk back to the end of Hillbilly's resort we can see how the That traditional bathrooom is coming along. What you see is what you get. There is the shower and the toilet. You flush the toilet by dumping water into the stool.

----------


## hillbilly

Landscape workers still planting and watering.

Looking better, perhaps we can bring this project closer to the end.

----------


## hillbilly

Well, what do you think? Should take about a year for the trees and plants to get up to speed.


Well, that is about it for now! hillbilly's projects are ongoing and the next month should show a suprise or two. e.g. The tee is where & is that a concrete buffalo? :Smile:

----------


## William

HB- great thread. You may already have mentioned this, but how long did it take from the first serious planning to completion? 5 years? more? less?

----------


## hillbilly

> .. how long did it take from the first serious planning to completion? 5 years? more? less?


I would say about 3 years. However this does not include scouting for the land to locking the gate... :Smile:  

We bought 2 parcels of land before this to build a house that I just did not feel comfortable with. We still grow rice on these sections of land.

I wanted a piece of land that I could grow old and die on...

----------


## Sir Burr

^^^
Me too. Have told the missus to sprinkle my ashes under my favourite palm (royal palm).

----------


## buadhai

> I wanted a piece of land that I could grow old and die on...


 :Mad:

----------


## sho1994gun

Can you explain the tradional outdoor bathroom?

----------


## buadhai

> Can you explain the tradional outdoor bathroom?


Especially the fact that it doesn't contain a traditional toilet....

----------


## ceburat

A fine thread and a great home place.  I hope you and your family enjoy it for many many years to come.  Good Luck.

p.s. you a real hillbilly
        quit buying fish
          get ya line in da pond(creek)

----------


## hillbilly

> Originally Posted by sho1994gun
> 
> Can you explain the tradional outdoor bathroom?
> 
> 
> Especially the fact that it doesn't contain a traditional toilet....


The building is a traditional design. However, buadhai is correct, the Thai toilet while not traditional is not modern either. Let's just call it a new style traditional toilet that many of the upcountry people now consider old-fasion. :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I wanted a piece of land that I could grow old and die on...


A bit late for the growing old bit, HB.  :La:

----------


## sho1994gun

ok you explained the bathroom except why is there a need for it if you have one in the house? Is this the one you get to use so the fumes are outside and not in the house?

----------


## breezer1

> ok you explained the bathroom except why is there a need for it if you have one in the house? Is this the one you get to use so the fumes are outside and not in the house?


 
Its for the locals to use while there fishing in case they get caught short  :saythat:

----------


## hillbilly

> ok you explained the bathroom except why is there a need for it if you have one in the house? Is this the one you get to use so the fumes are outside and not in the house?


Very funny sho1994gun! Actually, it is because it seems we constantly have workers on hillbilly's estate and the wife got tired of them using the master bathroom (not all of them can be trusted in the big boss house). Hence, the outdoor toilet. 

Plus, I like the added character... :Smile:

----------


## sho1994gun

ok i understand now but you forgot the magazine rack that you will need when she does make you use it.

----------


## jumbo

Excellent post HB, I have enjoyed every thread. Hope my build will go as well as yours. I have made a start, this is a 3 bed room 210 sqm bungalow in Pattaya. I shoud start posting soon. The internet connection I have in Brazil is far to slow.
Have fun.
Jumbo

----------


## breezer1

> Excellent post HB, I have enjoyed every thread. Hope my build will go as well as yours. I have made a start, this is a 3 bed room 210 sqm bungalow in Pattaya. I shoud start posting soon. The internet connection I have in Brazil is far to slow.
> Have fun.
> Jumbo


Good luck with your bulid being far away can be a blessing saves you a few headaches  :Smile:

----------


## breezer1

Hillbilly whats your new project you must be bored having nothing to worry about  :Very Happy:

----------


## repoulinjr

Have to say it was really great rolling through the different threads viewing the photos, and enjoying the humor.  At any rate, I am married to a Thai and live in Japan.  I have the desire to move to Thailand and build, but want to gather my nickles and dimes.  Doubt if I will live that far out even though my wife if from Phetchabun.  I've been to Phitsanoluk, however the last time it was very dry and they were hurting for rain. I guess that isn't a problem.  I will be in Thailand in Janaury so if your around Bangkok or Pattaya let me know.

Richard

----------


## hillbilly

> Hillbilly whats your new project you must be bored having nothing to worry about


A concrete buffalo and a fishing dock. The buffalo is cheap, only about B1500 for one. I need two.

However, my fishing parlour is a little more costly than a pair of cemented buffalos.  :Sad:  

Still in the planning stages...

----------


## Eliminator

If you're talking a "fishing dock", how big or long do you want to go out into the river? Heck man, you can make a fishing dock pretty easy and inexpensive. Why the heck would you need one anyway? Are you trying to make a "boat dock" or a walkway out into the river?

----------


## hillbilly

Basically here is the problem, I need a boat/fishing dock that rises and sinks with the river. Then, how do I keep the locals from using my getaway? They will trash the area.

I have a a couple of ideas...

----------


## dirtydog

> I have a a couple of ideas...


Killing all the locals will not endear you to the village.

----------


## William

^ if there are no locals left, that's hardly going to be a problem  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

> ^ if there are no locals left, that's hardly going to be a problem


Hence the problem, most of them are related...

----------


## Propagator

What about something like this, seems to be knocked together easily with bamboo poles and oil drums.   Of course making sure it is securely moored !!

----------


## Thai Wife

> Here is a Thai reply (translated in English) about the spirit house.
> "I have to ask my sister." "My sister has to ask my mom." "My mom says it is very deep."
> In other words no one has a damn clue, except my B200 per day Thai worker. And he ain't talking. TIT...


I know this reply concerning "Spirit House" will be a little delayed, but I think it kind of important when building a house in Thailand to know a story of it.

Putting up Spirit Houses is influenced by Hinduism. The Indian, Thai and Laos believe that there is a spirit of God-like angel or deity, living and protecting the property. If proper respect is regularly perform, the spirit will bring good luck and protecting everyone in the household.

Since it is a Hindu belief, the ceremony will have to be done by a Brahman. The Spirit House for residence and business should face north and it should be at the north side of the house. It will need to be away from the main house enough that it's not under the shadow of the house, or vice versa. It should be done in 2nd, 4th, 5th, 9th or 11th of either waxing or waning moon.

The Spirit House for God-like has only one pole, and is higher than other. The four-legged Spirit House is for the lower class spirits, like ancesters that are not at the higher level.

This should be good enough to help understand it a little better. I do have a proper incantation for giving and taking the food away from the spirit also, but I don't think you guy will need that. There are a lot more about this, but I don't want to steal this thread.

By the way Hilly, your place look wonderful. Thank-you for the photo story.

----------


## El Gibbon

HIllbilly and other posters:

I've just read this entire thread in one sitting without any libation what-so-ever. A truly remarkable undertaking in all respects, the house, the thread and the pix.

Well done, I've gathered a heap of info that will apply to the yet to be located Rancho Mangosteen. Somewhere in the fruit orchards of Chantaburi.

Thanks for a truly enjoyable experience shared by many.

E G

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> HIllbilly and other posters:
> 
> I've just read this entire thread in one sitting without any libation what-so-ever. A truly remarkable undertaking in all respects, the house, the thread and the pix.
> 
> Well done, I've gathered a heap of info that will apply to the yet to be located Rancho Mangosteen. Somewhere in the fruit orchards of Chantaburi.
> 
> Thanks for a truly enjoyable experience shared by many.
> 
> E G


Aren't we great...
 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Hell, you guys make me embarrassed. Thanks for the comments! BTW, I will be going 'upcountry' this weekend to see my latest projects and how they are coming along.

Thai wife. Please start a thread about spirit houses. Please! :Smile:

----------


## magpie

Magnificent.

----------


## hillbilly

Well, we went upcountry last weekend to relax and see how everything was coming along. 


Now what do you think this big jar is for?

----------


## Anonymous Coward

> Thai wife. Please start a thread about spirit houses.


Indeed. Please do.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Now what do you think this big jar is for?


Water for passing travellers?

----------


## hillbilly

The landscapers showed up for the monthly maintenance. This first one was free and then each visit will cost B3000. They show up with about 10 workers and spend all day.


Trimming the grass.

----------


## hillbilly

> Originally Posted by hillbilly
> 
> 
>  
> Now what do you think this big jar is for?
> 
> 
> Water for passing travellers?


Nope. :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Working in the wife's formal garden.


A worker mowing the yard. This week we will get our new Honda lawnmower for about B13,000. I actually don't mind mowing!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Jam?.

----------


## hillbilly

The Thai way of raking up the grass.


Hopefully, within the next week or two my buffalo project will get off the ground. :Cool:

----------


## hillbilly

> Jam?.


Marmers, you are there! Actually, this jar shows the old way that Thais used to clean their feet before going into the house. So, I think toe-jam qualifies as the correct answer. :Wink:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Do I get a prize?

----------


## KID

my guess would have been to keep the daily fish supply alive until you were ready to release their poor little souls to fish heaven !!!!

by the way hillbilly, the house looks GREAT. actually, it starting to look as if a RICH farang lives in it  :Smile:

----------


## beware of the dog

> The day's activity was brought to a standstill by the killing of a large lizard by a 12 guage shotgun (illlegal) next to my home. The locals said that the lizard was eating the chickens and trying to eat the dogs. BTW, this reptile is not good to eat so where did the carcass go? Dumped in the Nan River.


Anyone spotted those in Lumpini Park?

Loads of them

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Originally Posted by hillbilly
> 
> 
> The day's activity was brought to a standstill by the killing of a large lizard by a 12 guage shotgun (illlegal) next to my home. The locals said that the lizard was eating the chickens and trying to eat the dogs. BTW, this reptile is not good to eat so where did the carcass go? Dumped in the Nan River.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And they are actually quite tasty - tried it a couple of times in Malaysia.  Amazing - an animal that the Thai's won't eat!

----------


## Thaicoon

> The Thai way of raking up the grass.
> 
> 
> Hopefully, within the next week or two my buffalo project will get off the ground.


 
And i thought the telletubbies had moved in,

You have made a great job, i congratulate you, and now i see the garden is getting established, well done

----------


## breezer1

Great Thread keep them coming .

----------


## astasinim

What a fantastic thread. :goldcup: 
I found this via another Thai related site. Seems you have many people talking about this thread, who are interested in all things Thai.

----------


## hillbilly

Well, it seems as though the building never stops. This home-stay enviroment idea that I started is starting to drive me up a wall.

Regardless, here is the latest installment. We have got the main foundation up and the Thai roof seems to be in place.

This is more or less a shack/cabin that a family can stay in.

Of course it ain't done yet. Plus the budget was for B50,000. Right now we are over B15,000 over and we ain't done yet. :Sad:

----------


## dirtydog

Is that where you and your family will stay when I come to visit  :Smile:  or do I get to stay there  :Smile:

----------


## Eliminator

Does your misses keep making these demands of more housing?  :dev+ang: 

Looks like you'll be able to have a lot of friends come over and visit. Looks very good and you have the room to do it so why not.

----------


## lom

Real man needs some projects Eli..
The day one runs out of projects one will probably die.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

At least it looks like there's plenty of room for the wife's entire family...  :Surprised:

----------


## sabang

Magnicent house, magnificent thread HB.
I've spent the better part of the morning reading this from the beginning, and it was time well spent

----------


## in4zip

HB the home stay idea is a good one

how many more are ya gonna build next to this one or this will be one of a kind?

*perhaps the next TD shindig   :thrashi:  can be over at HBs pad up in P'lock*






> Well, it seems as though the building never stops. This home-stay enviroment idea that I started is starting to drive me up a wall.
> 
> Regardless, here is the latest installment. We have got the main foundation up and the Thai roof seems to be in place.
> 
> This is more or less a shack/cabin that a family can stay in.
> 
> Of course it ain't done yet. Plus the budget was for B50,000. Right now we are over B15,000 over and we ain't done yet.

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

> Well, it seems as though the building never stops. This home-stay enviroment idea that I started is starting to drive me up a wall.
> 
> Regardless, here is the latest installment. We have got the main foundation up and the Thai roof seems to be in place.
> 
> This is more or less a shack/cabin that a family can stay in.
> 
> Of course it ain't done yet. Plus the budget was for B50,000. Right now we are over B15,000 over and we ain't done yet.


What is this building for? is it on your land? are you builidng more of a compound for your whole family to stay? ie a guest house?

Sorry for all the questions, i do enjoy reading your thread though.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> What is this building for?





> do enjoy reading your thread though.


Try reading it again...

----------


## klongmaster

> The landscapers showed up for the monthly maintenance. This first one was free and then each visit will cost *B3000*.





> It will cost me *B4000* each month. This includes about 10 workers and 2 days work. The first month is free.


HB: what happened...inflation seems rampant in the NE...

----------


## hillbilly

To try and address all the questions.

Yes, this property is on my land. If you look closely one can see the semi-traditional Thai bathroom in the background.

This photo was taken by a 16-year old Thai girl with not a clue of what I wanted. Regardless, this 2nd home will be available soon. Nothing fancy, just walls, roof and a terrace. As I predicted, the cost has doubled, I am now looking at B100,000 for the first cabin.  :Sad:  

We are looking at buying some land next to us.

The initial landscape upkeep is expensive. Just remember that almost 300,000 clams has already been laid out.

A 'bore hole' is coming soon. I say a foking well.

The goal? Why not a homestay project? We pick the customers up from P-Lok, boat them down the river and then they can spend loads of money at hillbilly's resort. :Smile:  

Coming soon, a concrete buffalo.

Wait until July & August. I see a massive tree house iin the future. Perhaps one of the first in Thailand...

----------


## friscofrankie

^ built by Thais?  Gonna take a big gun to get me up there...
 :Very Happy:   the new house looks good man.  Great project, man. Buy more land, build more bungalows; keep them pictures commin'

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

> Originally Posted by Fingers_in_pies
> 
> What is this building for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know yeah sorry about that, i was going to edit it but i couldnt be arsed.

----------


## phunphin

> Are they seriously mixing the cement on the ground?


If your lucky they might box it off , either way your still left with half a ton of useless concrete waste.

Get premix ...saves time and money.

----------


## phunphin

> The idea is that it is a soakaway, so you want it all to soakaway as quick as possible, no need to seal off the rings, sure there is a tutorial on here on how to build a cess pit


Thats how it's done here, trouble is if you have very poor draining soil, you end up with a full tank in the wet season,(this happens at our resort) and your loo and sink willnot empty.
I would invest in a plastic tank and if they can't follow the instructions, installl the sucker myself.
Our(inlaws) resort has 30 bungalows..so multiply your troubles by 30 and look into my eyes. :star: !!.

----------


## hillbilly

The grass and trees are really coming along nicely.


Looking back from the main house.


I have put in several of these solar lights. They cost about B2,000. So far they seem to work ok putting out a dim light at night.

----------


## NickA

^Looking very nice..... :Smile:

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Yes, lovely house and garden. Thanks for the whole story; good for farang wondering what it's like to build in Thailand.

----------


## HermantheGerman

Hello Hillbilly,

let me make it short and simple: "W U N D E R B A R" 

May you find peace and happiness in your new home.

----------


## NickA

^Do you mean wonder-bra?

----------


## hillbilly

> ^Do you mean wonder-bra?


From what I have seen, the locals don't wear undergarments. :Smile:   But then who really cares about a 60-year-old bosum?

----------


## jambone

Excellent stuff! I may have missed it, but what was the total outlay including the land, construction and landscaping?

----------


## hillbilly

Probably close to 2 million baht. :Smile:  

Bear in mind, this is all in my head. The wife says just over 2 million...

----------


## Jet Gorgon

I love it, HB. I am reading a few pages a day to catch up. This is a classic thread, for sure. Thanks.

----------


## gos

What a great thread your references to tees does that mean we could have resort hillbilly golf course

----------


## hillbilly

Thanks for asking. Actually D & G Resort will soon be in the papers!

Land has been bought and ideas are ongoing... :Smile: 

Stay tuned!

----------


## corvettelover

> Basically here is the problem, I need a boat/fishing dock that rises and sinks with the river. Then, how do I keep the locals from using my getaway? They will trash the area.
> 
> I have a a couple of ideas...


Up on the rivers here they use 44 gallon drums as floats strapped together, timber fixed to them and decking laid on that.
So it raises and lowers with the tide. A walkway with hand rails laid from the dock to the shore and anchored to the dock. 
Then a metal structure across the dock with wire mesh and a door in the middle with a padlock.
And the added touch of barbed wire added aroung the metal structure so no access to the dock.dont lose the key.

----------


## gos

Great HB I am dusting the cobwebs of the golf clubs you have a great water hazard out the front

----------


## Curious George

> Originally Posted by hillbilly
> 
> 
> Basically here is the problem, I need a boat/fishing dock that rises and sinks with the river. Then, how do I keep the locals from using my getaway? They will trash the area.
> 
> I have a a couple of ideas...
> 
> 
> Up on the rivers here they use 44 gallon drums as floats strapped together, timber fixed to them and decking laid on that....


Hilly, I want to understand your view of "trashing". Do you mean messing up the area with trash, or ripping your fine dock apart for the local's own use?

The environment at the river probably cannot be compromised much more than it already has been. Now if you talking about disassembling your dock and taking it home, barbed wire will not be a deterrent. In a previous life, I used (in USA) barbed wire to keep unwanted visitors from many different types of areas, with only a challenge to be more prolific and inflict much damage.

I do think that corvettelover's general ideas, with a rollered ramp, are appropriate for Thailand and materials available. I did find this a somewhat interesting Site, for the basics. Instead of pipe anchors, I would consider using treated timber pylons, buried deep enough to eliminate a washout. I'd vie for something like this.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Sorry to backtrack a bit, but HB, did you plant fruit trees?
I love the traditional Thai garden area and your palms.
How far away is the river?
Incredible thread, thanks for sharing it all. Amazing, I think it's the only thread I've ever read that has not been hijacked along the way.

----------


## lamangaharry

Hi HB
Quite a thread, so entertaining and informitive at the same time. I have two two rai about 10K outside Phitsanulok on the way to Wat Bot, Just a duck pond at this moment in time. Plan to build a house in five years and then retire. Do you receive passing visitors as I will be in Phitsanulok around the first two weeks of August. As a very new member would understand if you dont.
Thanks for great thread.

----------


## big_cloud

Thanks for the great thread.
I like reading this Story, hope it will continue

----------


## hillbilly

I really appreciate all the responses thus far. :Smile: 

The latest update. Yea, I have planted a few fruit trees and the river I can hit with a rock. My fishing dock is in the works as I speak. Curious George, thanks for the suggestions. The problem still remains how to keep the crazy locals out.

I think the side soi will soon be concrete, but I have heard this story for the last 4 years.

The guest house now has AC, fridge and 2 queen size beds. 

My tree house is on hold.

But my BBQ 'headquarters' is a go...Give me a month or two. You will enjoy the photos...

lamangaharry, you are more than welcome. Please PM me...

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

As for a treehouse,  a little resort in Pai has one; stayed there one night. They even managed to build a bathroom up there.  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Here are a few photos on the update of hillbilly's resort. We have been struggling for a name and finally settled on _D & G Resort_. We had to do this because we had 45 high school students for 4 days and 3 nights doing a community project. The parent's were hesitant to send their offspring to a hillbilly's home...

Anyway, here is a view from across the Nan River from our place. Currently we are trying to buy this 4 rai. Well let you know the price as soon as I know.

----------


## hillbilly

As you can see the new side road is in, all 3 meters of it. I don't know about your car, but mine is about 2 meters wide.

Stay tuned to see a hillbilly get pissed and what happens. :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

In the meantime, some dirt was needed. Notice the electrician resting/working on the guest house.


The work began on the sidewalk to the 'workers' bathroom. We had the biggest arguement on where to place the stones. :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

This where I began to get rather aggravated. Along the road I had intended to plant some annual Colorado flowers. I had snuck in from my latest visit to the states.

I was told the slope of the red dirt was to even out the 'soi' would be very small. 

I decided to have a beer or two...

----------


## hillbilly

A few beers later. Things are about to get fun...

----------


## hillbilly

This is the deal. The head of the 'mooban' use to be elected for 5 years. BTW, the person who owns the land that was needed to make a 4 meter road is the father of the head of the 'mooban'. I actually knew because of the present govenment regulations, the 'head' of the village could now stay in until they were 60 years old.

Like I give a shit.

I walk to the head guy's home and unload. Sorry, no pics...

Now let's see what happens... :Smile:

----------


## zipcode

Great reading, thanks for sharing!

Inspired me to get away from the 'net long enough to finish some small chores. [Actually, ISP shut down for maintenance while on page 35]

----------


## k1klass

Great thread :goldcup:

----------


## paulspad2002

> Why is one section of block staggared and the others not?


 
its not its an optical illusion but yes i agree it should be knowing that as i ahve done block work myself

----------


## paulspad2002

ooops sorry yes i see now i was looking at the wrong end.....and the wrong picture

----------


## wombat

kudos mate ,kudos.

----------


## Robbie Dye

Nowhere to put his foot!

----------


## Loombucket

Hiya Hillbilly. As a newbie, I have waded through all your wonderfull pix and your fine narrative stlye, in one go, as it were. It is very encoraging for the man with a small wallet. You have put some great ideas together. Keep it up.

----------


## SungTong

yeah, thanks for all the time you've put into the thread HB, I've learned a thing or to along the way in the QnA from the regulars too

----------


## mrwallet

Just Wanted To Say That Like Everyone Else That Has Had The Fortunate Experience Of Viewing This Excellent Thread.....kudos To Hillbilly.........from A Fellow 'show Me',  I Wish You Many, Many Days Of Happiness And Relaxation In Your Fortress Of Solitude.  An Extremely Gorgeous Place You Have Built.

----------


## sunsetter

> Another shot at our formal Thai garden. Personally, I was not a fan of this concept. However, the old lady won the argument. Notice, I limited her space, albeit in the middle of hillbilly's estate!
> 
> 
> Guess what these rocks/stones cost? The budget has now increased...


 
hello mate, was looking through this thread (again :Smile: )  and came across this question, they are a £1000 of a punters money here, £700 trade, whats the price there mate please?

----------


## Kurgen

Great thread, just read all 32 pages in one sitting!

Time for some beers  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

For the rock table and chairs I think it cost about 7000 baht to include labor.

----------


## bobfish

Hillbilly,
thanks for a great series!! My first post on TD, and I only joined because of your post and wit. A pleasant change from the usual xpat moaning! Only been in Thailand for a year [ but away from homeland Oz for 20plus]. Living in Phuket - bought from a well known "developer" . Hmm..... perhaps I should have kept the powder dry - maybe I'll be heading sooner than I anticipated  :Smile: . Thanks again for a great and humourous insight. Shoulda cottoned on sooner but I love the place all over.

----------


## DrAndy

well done Bobfish

nice to have you onboard

----------


## phillo

great thred hillbilly just shows  you what can be done in the los
great house good luck with the resort maybe stay there one day

----------


## SEA Traveler

good all round effort Khun HB.  I aapplaud your accomplishment.

----------


## rubik101

I just found this thread today and read the whole thing in one sitting. I too need a beer! I will raise my glass to you Hillbilly and congratulate you on a great project. I too have bought a 'modern developement' house in Bangsean and wish I had waited. I have bought some land near CM and will buy more, closer to the river hopefully.
You and the good Doctor have provided me with inspiration to get going asap. I only hope my money stretches far enough!
Anyway, once again, well done on the house and the thread.

----------


## BKKBILL

A very good post HB enjoyed it all. Got thinking if you did this in the so called civilized part of the world you would now have to get a second job just to pay the annual tax bill.

----------


## shaggersback

After a pleasurable afternoon/evening sipping suds , and chewing the fat in the "pavillion" ... a short note of thanks and congrats on what an amazing job you guys have done with the place HB. 
Looking forward to coming back again and hope to get some fishing in next time. 

Oh , the food in the restaurant was "top notch" .... keeping the cook happy would be a good investment  :-) .

----------


## nedwalk

i thought i would bump this one along also, after looking back to where this humble hillbilly shack started, and haveing the good fortune of visiting/meeting,bloody well done mate, its really good to see some dreams come true, i really enjoyed myself that night and will remain one of the many highlights of my life..bravo!  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Wow, all I can say is thanks to everyone for their input. Ok, now here is the latest updates.

The concrete buffalo is in, the old Thai style way of making charcoal in a mud dome is half way through. An old rice storage building has been bought and will soon become a mini-museum.

The biggest news is that the wife is finally excited!! About the possibility of a swimming pool...

----------


## Deris

New to the forum and I was looking for posters in Phetchabun. I am married to a thai lady from Wichian Buri in the Phetchabun provence. She owns 10 rai just outside of town that we plan to build on some day, 15 or so years from now. I am a Yankee by birth but live across the Mississippi from New Orleans and my local friens call me a damn yankee, a yankee that came to the south but didn't go home.  :Smile:  I find it funny knowing they mean it in jest, at least in my case. 

Enough about me, I like your new home on the river. Have you tried the fishing there yet? I saw a pic of some of the neighbors selling fish and the look a good size. Hope it's all you dream it to be.

----------


## Muadib

^ Welcome aboard and enjoy... 

And by the way, if you are born north of I-10, you are a damn yankee...  :Smile:

----------


## crazyswede

*Not bad for a 4 yo. thread .. is the ricebarn still standing Hilly? *

----------


## Noggin the Nogg

Great story...enjoyed it so much :Flowers1:

----------


## ossierob

> Putting the fancy Thai finishes on the bathroom.
> 
> 
> This is one main reason that I believe that the owners should visit the job site often: unless they have a trusted builder. What do you see wrong with this portion of the fence?


The tape across the top is not level?

----------


## ossierob

Spectacular effort Hillbilly. It is certainly the best construction I have read in my short time here on TD. Mate you not only have the gift of vision to imagine your paradise but you have a storytelling gift to be able to make your story flow so well...congratulations

----------


## ossierob

> To try and address all the questions.
> 
> Yes, this property is on my land. If you look closely one can see the semi-traditional Thai bathroom in the background.
> 
> This photo was taken by a 16-year old Thai girl with not a clue of what I wanted. Regardless, this 2nd home will be available soon. Nothing fancy, just walls, roof and a terrace. As I predicted, the cost has doubled, I am now looking at B100,000 for the first cabin.  
> 
> We are looking at buying some land next to us.
> 
> The initial landscape upkeep is expensive. Just remember that almost 300,000 clams has already been laid out.
> ...


Last year we stayed at at Resort on the river in Pai (Mae Hon Song ) that had a 3 story treehouse - so the kids loved sleeping up there...I am sure yours will be very popular also HB :Smile:

----------


## SiamRick

I hate to read and run so I thought I'd pass on my equally happy experience reading this thread. I can't seem to get enough of these house building threads. I learn something different from each one. I expect to build in the next 2-3 years. Although to go from a budget of B300,000 to B2 million gave me pause  Never mind though because you created an awesome homestead. I don't know which I like better, the handsome wooden house or gorgeous grounds. 

BTW, where's your Elly Mae?   :mid:

----------


## justincase 13

All I can say is WOW,that was a great thread.. I never though that this would still be going as it was started on 28-08-2006, 07:53 PM so i will do my part to keep it alive as it might not ever die.... the place looks wonderful just checked out your web site.. soo did you ever buy the 4 rai across the river???? also wondering about the stain or oil that was used on the exterior of you teak home and what is the up keep??? Best of wishes, the next time i drive to BKK i would love to stop by as it is the half way point for me...  :Smile:

----------


## Happy Dave

> Pine wood comes in many different types.
> 
> Deal is very soft and pitch pine is the hardest wood I have ever seen


If you want real hardwood, take a look at some of the Australian gums like River Red Gum etc, hard as bloody iron, this is why Aussie competition wood cutters are the best in the world.

----------


## Happy Dave

[quote=RandomChances;165960]


> Originally Posted by RandomChances
> 
> 
> What was the problem with the guy catching bird's ? Did you want them ?
> 
> 
> The problem is that I sorta like to have wild birds around the place. The workers would have caught birds everyday to either eat or for temporary pets that soon die. 
> 
> After a couple months or so, well you could imagine the bird population.


Ok

Probably would of even put a dent in the population, they catch quite a few on my land, always give us a few. Nothing wrong with a bit of bird curry.well except picking the bones out.[/quote


Find any long furry tails in the curry....... :smiley laughing:

----------


## kiwinev

Great thread Hillbilly, have looked at it briefly before but finally sat down and read the lot. A fine piece of work. :bananaman:

----------


## 12Call

Have you the WiFi sorted out yet HB ?

----------


## mak

gday Hillbilly
great thread, gotta laugh from the local builders 
my wife has a guest house in Mae hong son, and done some minor building. scored a truck load of teak floor boards 30,000 baht, from a friend delivered and built a 4mx4m laundry weatherboard style with the planks till I can build the house .only they builder brought a cage to trap birds??? not on I said .(we have a white rumped sharma that eats wasp larvae from my hand and many birds feeding on our fruit trees and flowers)
we had a local cop discharge his weapon outside our bedroom one night went out to investigate and he was standing over two bodies on the ground, turnded out the two boys were being chased ,decided to hide in the bush which was covering our 6 strand barbed wire fence rode their honda into the trap ,the cop untied the poor boys and took them away, he offered to bring some fellow officers to fix the fence, the missess said our workers would fix ,doesn't like BIB,he said not fire pistol but I found a shell in the morning .
we built a concrete fence that will maybe stop a car.
we use citrus trees near soak drains as they are thirsty and will not invade soak drains as some trees block up the pipes,
had to build some new steps (concrete) as the one's we had were 600 deep treads and 300 high,bloody hard on old legs, built using the formula 2x rise + 1x going =between 560 - 650mm , rise 160 going 300, work's a treat more steps but easy.
keep smiling

----------


## Storekeeper

Great work ... beautiful place Hillbilly.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Great work ... beautiful place Hillbilly.


Welcome back SK!

Yes, Billy, great work.  :Smile:

----------


## neilandmeechai

WoW Hillbilly! ... What great thread, it was like reading a book that I couldnt put down. I certainly admire your drive and I think that if you also took a step back and looked at everything from a distance you would also say WoW!
I also supervised a much smaller extension to our house in Chonburi from Europe https://teakdoor.com/construction-in-...d-balcony.html so I admire you very much for what you have achieved. I will certainly keep coming back now and again to see any further updates, Lots of success with your house and your life in Thailand.

You deserve the green a thousand times over.

----------


## drk411

great.....

now where are the swimming pool pics ?

----------


## tensionroller

god what a fantastic home..... have read most of the artical.... may have missed it.... but what kind of price would i expect to pay to have house like yours built in issan mahasarakham??

John

----------


## robinyates

Wow! thank you for such an entertaining blog.It took me 2 days to go through all 27 pages. Your house and garden is truly beautiful. There is a lot to be said about combining traditional and modern, Again thanks

----------


## hillbilly

First let me thank everyone for your kind thoughts and posts.

So here is an update of D&G Resort:

I am unable to go there as often as I want because making money is in Bangkok. However, I was there in April and my idea of a jungle look had only worked to well. Our workers are always hesitant to cut bushes or trees as they know I enjoy the natural look. Regardless, I had to take about three long days of cutting and trimming the grounds to be able to even walk around.

My fishing dock drowned during the past floods. My 75-meter wooden stairway to the dock was also destroyed. No big deal. In the future the steps will be made out of concrete and the dock will be of a better design.

My good Thai buddy that I use to buy beer from and who made my wooden trash cans died. Everytime, I go to his shop to buy supplies his wife starts crying when she sees me. Please no sarcastic comments. Just sad and a fact of life.

The young girl who washed clothes and such while my main home was in construction is now in Pattaya working. Her father's home fairly close to mine has had some major upgrades...

Our wooden pavilion continues to be the drawing point. It is often rented out for parties. 

A massive government building was also built about 3 kilometers from our home. The bosses wanted to stay at our place for 2000 baht per week. I said no. The wife could have said no herself but being Thai. Well, you know the deal. She was glad with me saying no as these hotshots do not care.

Will this come back to bite me in the butt? Well have to wait and see.

The older my wife and I get the less we actually want people staying at our place. To have a dinner/party in our pavilion is ok. Actually, I do not even like that but the wife likes granting favors. 

Not to sound like a jerk but anymore overnight stays are by invitation only.

Hopefully, within about one year hillbilly will be living at D&G Resort full-time. Once this happens then some major developments are in store. Stay tuned...

----------


## aging one

I have been invited but never made it. I sure hope to be able to see it some day. Sorry about the bad things coming your way. But you will always come out on top.

----------


## Travelmate

sweet place
Been to Nan many times. tis pleasant enough.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Been to Nan many times. tis pleasant enough.


What about Phitsanulok?

----------


## aging one

His place is not in Nan. :mid:  Its on the Nan River.

----------


## palexxxx

Great job Hillbilly,  I've enjoyed reading your thread.  When I get to Thailand next year I'll have to make a trip to see your wooden shack.

----------


## Bambro

> Well, the reason they gave was that it would come crashing down on the house when it's built. Really I have not much choice due to the odd shape of the land because that's probably about where the septic tank will go. So, yeah, off it goes.
> 
> That fence, by the way, cost about 120,000B.
> 
> BTW, excellent thread. This is what I came for originally when I joined.


Me too.

----------


## Bambro

> Almost done. The only problem that I can see is that the counter top is a somewhat different color than the cabinets. My fault as I wasn't there.


Still looks great.

----------


## Dead Metal

:yerman:   well that has got the grey matter working overtime,inspirational, thank you for sharing...

----------


## Loombucket

A very good thread and well worth a second read. Well done Hillbilly, an inspiration to us all!

----------


## Wasp

_I decided to post just to take us still live to the end of 2013 .     A really interesting Post this --- interesting enough to have me sit and read it in one go .  And giving me lots of ideas , advice and cautions .  Power to you HB .

_
                                   Wasp

----------


## Wasp

And now 2014 .

You might not check this Thread any more Hillbilly but I gotta say how much I love what you did .

Congrats .


....................  *Wasp*
....................

----------


## Brunswick

Beautiful !!!

----------


## greenebean33

Read through the thread a second time. Love the pictures. Can't wait to see the swimming pool and jump in.

----------

